# ShopTemp (V1) R.I.P.



## Costello (Dec 8, 2010)

If you have followed recent events in the ShopTemp Forums, you have already heard of the news: ShopTemp has been ordered to stop selling flashcarts. As you can imagine flashcarts represented most of the income on ShopTemp; consequently there wasn't going to be enough orders to maintain the shop in its current state. A joint decision has been taken by the managers to close ShopTemp for the time being.

As we have stated before, ShopTemp was run by individuals who are not connected to the GBAtemp staff. The death of ShopTemp will thus not affect GBAtemp in its whole, aside from the loss of a certain financial comfort that ShopTemp provided to GBAtemp through this partnership. We remain the same and our server costs are temporarily financed by Google Adsense adverts once again (visible for guests only). This comes with a price though: we will not be able to hold a Tempmas 2010 like we planned. Well, we could, but there wouldn't be prizes so we figure it wouldn't be the same anymore.

While ShopTemp was not our own site (like GBAtemp or FileTrip) we feel that it had somehow become an important part of the GBAtemp Network. As such we have requested the ShopTemp staff to keep the domain and organize a new version of the website. We already have something planned for it, plans that will involve the community and that will benefit everyone. We will of course keep you informed of the evolution of our projects. The ShopTemp staff would like to thank everyone who trusted them over the past few months. They would also like to confirm that all orders that were paid for will be duly shipped, so there is no need to worry or to claim a refund. Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.

So long, ShopTemp!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 8, 2010)

It was a good run while it lasted. A damned shame.


----------



## Chanser (Dec 8, 2010)

It will be missed.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 8, 2010)

That's sad. But I'm quite thankfull for that great (and cheap) stuff I got from ShopTemp.

There's always need for NDS stuff in the community: Cover, stickers, and so forth.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 8, 2010)

Although it didn't last more than a year, maybe half that at best, Shoptemp had a good run and myself along with it.
I brought in over $5300 of sales to the site, so I was able to order 6 DStwos, 12gb of memory and an Acekard, of no cost to myself, not a bad thing at all.
It's a shame because Shoptemp was one of my favourite stores to recommend to people, now I think I'll have to point them to gamekool like I used to.

Edit: I reckon it's about time I killed my signature then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

thank you ESA, for ruining another site....

as in the words of Adam Sandler : 

WHAT AN ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Bye~!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2010)

Hm..that was expected. Nintendo struck again.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 8, 2010)

Sucks how the law can just close down an organization just like that.  
R.I.P. Shoptemp.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Sucks how the law can just close down an organization just like that.
> R.I.P. Shoptemp.




Democracy is dead : 

Thank you Coercive Federalism : 

where "we do what we must. because we *CAN*"

Now they control the internet with their fucking "ICE" goons

WHAT ASSHOLES!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

Now hold on a sec, why can't we have a Tempmas? Sure there won't be any prizes, but hell, it'll bring some life and fun to the site during the holidays. No reason why we can't. We can just have bragging rights. Hell I've taken part in forum games as a mod and set everything up, and we didn't have actual prizes. Members just liked having fun because it wasn't just posting, it was having fun and being creative.

As for ShopTemp, it's a real shame. It was the one site I actually ordered online from, because I didn't have trust issues with it, I've always had trust issues with sites. Looks like I'm going back to that way. I just spent my remaining store credit, shame I couldn't nab a DSTWO even though I had more than enough. My fault though.

ShopTemp, you will be missed


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 8, 2010)

meh, EnDeeEssCardSail had cheaper r4's that were wood compatible. There are a few good sites left in cyber space.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2010)

How about a relaunch with a range of T-shirts featuring amusing and cleverly worded anti-ESA slogans?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> How about a relaunch with a range of T-shirts featuring amusing and cleverly worded anti-ESA slogans?




nah...they would get terminated and be called they were supporting "terrorism"

freedom of speech is getting shunned more almost every month....

the only way to speak your mind is through subliminal messages in music, video games (Metal Gear Solid 2 was a big one), movies and the media...

sounds like communism to me.


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont need to remind you that flashcarts are considered to be illegal devices in many countries.
they can be used for good things that do not harm Nintendo, but lets be honest most people use those for pirated games!

I don't find it particularly shocking that a store selling flashcarts should be stopped (hope i'm not offending anyone here esp. not shoptemp managers)
GBAtemp will live on even without the partnership with Shoptemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if its sad because shoptemp was probably the best flashcart site. They didnt scam their customers (so many shops are charging extremely high prices for items that cost so little to stock) and they were honest till the end.

I wonder why nintendo went after them and not others who make trazillions like Ndscardsale.com or priceangels.com ... shoptemp was nothing in comparison to them. Those two websites have thousands of orders in a day while shoptemp had barely more than 50 on a regular day, as far as I know.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 8, 2010)

Well this sucks. Is this going to affect the HomeBrew Bounty as well?

Glad I got my final orders in early, good bye ShopTemp I'll miss you.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I dont need to remind you that flashcarts are considered to be illegal devices in many countries.
> they can be used for good things that do not harm Nintendo, but lets be honest most people use those for pirated games!
> 
> I don't find it particularly shocking that a store selling flashcarts should be stopped (hope i'm not offending anyone here esp. not shoptemp managers)
> ...




because of the popularity..plus..Nintendo's shit list is GBATEMP. they are probably ITCHING to shut us down after GBATEMP removed the ROMS...so anything that is affiliated with GBATEMP must be terminated due to a large populous becoming exposed to it.

All I can say is :

Well done Nintendo, Well Done.

I raise my R4, my DSONEi and my AceKard 2i to you and say *FUCK YOU*


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 8, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Well this sucks. Is this going to affect the HomeBrew Bounty as well?


I believe it's cancelled for now.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That blows big time.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 8, 2010)

Goodbye ShopTemp. We hardly Knew thee.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I raise my R4 and Acekard 2i with you sir.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 8, 2010)

terrible, absolutely terrible... maybe selling something else is in order but i guess the whole shop is closed
i hope to see what you can do with the site now


----------



## Pippin666 (Dec 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> While ShopTemp was not our own site (like GBAtemp or FileTrip) we feel that it had somehow become an important part of the GBAtemp Network. As such we have requested the ShopTemp staff to keep the domain and organize a new version of the website. We already have something planned for it, plans that will *involve the community and that will benefit everyone*. We will of course keep you informed of the evolution of our projects. The ShopTemp staff would like to thank everyone who trusted them over the past few months. They would also like to confirm that all orders that were paid for will be duly shipped, so there is no need to worry or to claim a refund.


The only benefit will go to gbatemp, not to the community.  Be sure of that.  You cannot trust ppl who endorse piracy.  

Pip'


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 8, 2010)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you a nintendo spy?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 8, 2010)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> The only benefit will go to gbatemp, not to the community.  Be sure of that. You cannot trust ppl who endorse piracy.
> 
> Pip'


That's a very bad Prejudice you got there, pal.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pippin666 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can't trust people with 666 in their username either.

I think the people you cant trust are the street hoodlums who sell pirated copies of shit on the STREET.

what a tool.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 8, 2010)

It doesnt even sell shells, skins, or even SD Cards? What a shame...

Goodbye, Shoptemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: And what happens to our store credit?


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2010)

he's just wrong because he assumes too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the new shoptemp will (if it goes according to plan) benefit the community 100%... 
i thought it was clear in the original post but it won't be a shop. Maybe thats what pip666 assumed!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT: And what happens to our store credit?


like Shoptemp state on their home page: you can just email paypal and ask them to unlock shoptemp's account


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> we are sad to let you know that ShopTemp is no longer accepting orders.



I ordered my stuff a couple hours ago... am I in the clear, or not?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Although it didn't last more than a year, maybe half that at best, Shoptemp had a good run and myself along with it.
> I brought in over $5300 of sales to the site, so I was able to order 6 DStwos, 12gb of memory and an Acekard, of no cost to myself, not a bad thing at all.
> It's a shame because Shoptemp was one of my favourite stores to recommend to people, now I think I'll have to point them to gamekool like I used to.
> 
> ...


They're spying on us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess they don't like us.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Dec 8, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I dont need to remind you that flashcarts are considered to be illegal devices in many countries.
> they can be used for good things that do not harm Nintendo, but lets be honest most people use those for pirated games!


Yeeaah...as much as I want to jump into various anti-flashcart conversations and say "Hey! But I don't use mine that way!" it's pretty obvious most do unfortunately.  Kind of stinks though, anyway.  It was a pretty good store while it lasted.


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 8, 2010)

this just killed everything


----------



## .Chris (Dec 8, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> this just killed everything


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know what canned them EXACTLY.

they shipped inside the USA.

Nintendo and the ESA lobbied to congress to make shipping flashcarts (or anything they don't like) from inside the USA to citizens illegal.

Ship from China or Hong Kong, and they can't touch you

this is what other retailers are still up..because their merchandise is based in another country


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 8, 2010)

maybe you should start hosting roms there... i guess the ones who are blocking the websites may have been given a compensation hence they arent closing down the more famous websites


----------



## .Chris (Dec 8, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> *maybe you should start hosting roms there..*. i guess the ones who are blocking the websites may have been given a compensation hence they arent closing down the more famous websites


in where? shoptemp?

if its in here, goodbye gbatemp...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2010)

man i was just saving up for a SuperCard 2. Ive very sad, i liked the feeling of having out very own shop


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of Course they are spying on us.

how the hell do you think after Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles : Ring Of Fates was cracked...their anti-piracy technology keeps getting stronger, requiring us for more updates?


1. they see how we crack it step by step.

2. we supply the crack to them in a patch file

3. their goons at HQ research how to circumvent it.

4. new game with higher anti-piracy technology is released.

5. we crack it.

6. go back to step 1


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2010)

Worst news ever!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No: 
"As we have stated before, ShopTemp was run by individuals who are not connected to the GBAtemp staff."

"While ShopTemp was not our own site..."


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 8, 2010)

BOLLOCKS.

I was about to order a SCDS2 when I got paid as well. Seems the only way I'm gonna be playing Golden Sun any time soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :grumble grumble:


----------



## boktor666 (Dec 8, 2010)

As for many things, This will come to it's end. After the devastating message, in the land of the GBAtemp'ers, The land of the YWG and all the reproducers, a well valued ally has been lost in the war against the terror of Nintendo. The villagers of GBAtemp were saddned by the tale that shoptemp was closed down by the "law". 

A large oppurtunity for programers hereby died in the hands of the sad sad creator of the website.

As the magic is fading away, the legend of the R4 dies again, and the large spreading of this years tempmas, have been utterly destroyed.


As a last post to the site, all Temp'ers , raise yo flashcards and stuff, we will remember Shop temp with pride and honor


----------



## taken (Dec 8, 2010)

Goodbye ShopTemp, so sorry to see you go.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I know what canned them EXACTLY.
> 
> they shipped inside the USA.
> 
> ...


Well that's clearly not the case. ShopTemp was based in China and shipped exclusively from China.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear it. I was a good run while it last. And even though I only bought two things... you will be missed.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> BOLLOCKS.
> 
> I was about to order a SCDS2 when I got paid as well. Seems the only way I'm gonna be playing Golden Sun any time soon
> 
> ...



R4 and AceKard and DSONEi are working with Golden Sun.

I heard the internet has have some real hot deals on stuff of that nature

u C WAT I DiD ThERE


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 8, 2010)

I never got round to buying anything from there, but it was definitely an asset to the community while it existed in it's previous form.
Although the circumstances around the closure (although they will probably not be revealed to the `public`)  are terrible news to us all, it's also indirectly a compliment to Costello and the ShopTemp Team, as obviously ShopTemp was regarded as a bigger threat then the countless other scammers who are out there.

Good job while it lasted


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 8, 2010)

I really wanted to pick up one more SCDS2 and a EZ-Flash 4 gba cart. Anyone know a site that still sells the EZ4 gba cart? If so pm  me please.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I never got round to buying anything from there, but it was definitely an asset to the community while it existed in it's previous form.
> Although the circumstances around the closure (although they will probably not be revealed to the `public`)  are terrible news to us all, it's also indirectly a compliment to Costello and the ShopTemp Team, as obviously ShopTemp was regarded as a bigger threat then the countless other scammers who are out there.
> 
> Good job while it lasted




it was a cease and desist letter from the ESA, 

that's what {some rom site} got 

that's what DX Got

what Amazon got 

and that's what the maker of the Chrono Trigger Sequel, Crimson Echoes SNES ROM Hacker got ( I will never forgive them for that)

that's how those alphabet government bastards work


----------



## RoMee (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought an acekard and a dstwo from there a few months ago, not the best experience, but will be missed.


----------



## craplame (Dec 8, 2010)

This makes me upset. It was a great site and pretty efficient. It will be missed.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess it was a mistake to think shoptemp will alway be there and planning to order later (not even flashcard, but other goods).
Procrastinating is bad !

I always recommended Shoptemp, and it was the cheapest place on the net.
Thank you for the service Shoptemp gave to everyone this past few months.

I wish good luck to the owner, and good luck to GBAtemp staff for the future of the domain name.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear ESA,

_*FUCK YOU.*_


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Dear ESA,
> 
> _*FUCK YOU.*_




too late.

I already gave them a toast of dishonor to show my displeasure


----------



## The Pi (Dec 8, 2010)

This was bound to happen.

We all know ninty want to close GBAtemp and will do anything they can to make things hard for this site.

So who do we buy from now?


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Dec 8, 2010)

I missed out on both DSTWO and the EZ-Flash 4 cart at really cheap prices. I will miss ShopTemp for sure...



Spoiler



Back to Price Angels for me


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> This was bound to happen.
> 
> We all know ninty want to close GBAtemp and will do anything they can to make things hard for this site.
> 
> So who do we buy from now?


Ninjas.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> This was bound to happen.
> 
> We all know ninty want to close GBAtemp and will do anything they can to make things hard for this site.
> 
> So who do we buy from now?




maybe some online shops sell NDS Carts

or maybe an angel might direct you 

they always have the one place that sells hot items and good deals..yea..that kind of stuff


----------



## Neo_Ch!p (Dec 8, 2010)

ouble post: Please delete


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

*snipped*


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chinese Ninjas! xD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was horrible. I would have said something like:

"There's a site that I swear the PRICE on some items have been touched by ANGELS"
and
"there's this REAL site that has HOT prices on some great STUFF"


----------



## miketh2005 (Dec 8, 2010)

Why not an ebay place for flashcarts? Everyone can sell their flashcarts to buyers and the site takes a fee?

So the ESA ordered the site to close? What about all the other sites? Lol? All you have to do is change the server to someplace else. If it's in the US or China, move it to the Netherlands, the site is untouchable then.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was trying to be less obvious


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




News flash: you're both about as subtle as an anvil.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> News flash: you're both about as subtle as an anvil.



Yes. But it's funny.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> Why not an ebay place for flashcarts? Everyone can sell their flashcarts to buyers and the site takes a fee?
> 
> So the ESA ordered the site to close? What about all the other sites? Lol? All you have to do is change the server to someplace else. If it's in the US or China, move it to the Netherlands, the site is untouchable then.



*Based on a Current and true story

Once upon a time, there was a magic shack...

inside was a Television set...

The Television could watch almost any program you liked...any movie the viewers heart desired.

many peasants who worked for the machine decided to migrate and use the shack for all to enjoy

however the  all seeing eye in the land of Communista told the *M*onsters *P*rofiting *A*ll *A*ssets put and end to this rebellion

the council summoned the ICE Ogres from the Castle of The Dominion 

they raped, pillaged and destroyed the house....

but all hope was not lost...

for the sake of the little house and the poor peasants, the fairies of ingenuity located the shack to a bare and lonely island.

But the all seeing eye of "Saruron" on the Pyramid of faith, misery and lost hope, and deceit....foresaw this treachery and casted a spell his Ice Ogres the ability to fly.

once again...the monsters from the castle of Dominion, commanded Ice beasts to fly to the lonely island and decimate the poor and defenseless house 

the task was complete once more...and all lay barren, and dead.

the energy of the fairies of ingenuity was almost sapped dry..

one however had an idea...

to locate to another land far far away where the evil eye of profit and capitalism could not see the rebellion.

they began to combine their magic to try again

What happens next?...

Only time will tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THE MORAL OF THE STORY IS (for now) : Locating to another server won't save you.


----------



## joybeba6679 (Dec 8, 2010)

I for sure wont miss a thing, its not like they gave an "excellent" service. My first order took 3 months, second one, with tracking number..., took 1 month and the last one never arrived, they gave me a refund tho... Whatever really I wont miss a thing...


----------



## KapuBen (Dec 8, 2010)

I am sad.
Though I never used Shoptemp, I was planning to use it for future Flashcart purchases


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

KapuBen said:
			
		

> I am sad.
> Though I never used Shoptemp, I was planning to use it for future Flashcart purchases




about the same here..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you doing that?
NDS?Card?Sale, Price?Angels, RealHotStuff.

There, I said it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh! I didn't know we could advertise other sites to buy flashcarts from *rubs the back of his head sheepishly*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Why are you doing that?
> NDS?Card?Sale, Price?Angels, RealHotStuff.
> 
> There, I said it.



I thought when I quoted them without altering their incredibly obvious words, it would have been apparent.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its a damn shame, really. They had a good run, though, and helped a lot of people get the items they wanted for a low price. It doesn't get much better than that. To ShopTemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour some out or drink it down, just make it count.


----------



## xSaeros (Dec 8, 2010)

What about people (like me) who have ordered from them just recently? Will I still get my product (Acekard2i)? It has been marked as shipped, but could this affect my order in anyway?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

xSaeros said:
			
		

> What about people (like me) who have ordered from them just recently? Will I still get my product (Acekard2i)? It has been marked as shipped, but could this affect my order in anyway?


If it is marked as shipped it is on its way, it should arrive, I reckon'.


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 8, 2010)

Well crap, my uncle was considering getting replacement screens for my cousin's DS Lite since she's kinda rough on them (she's low functioning with Autism, and she's scratched my DSi screen, but then again so has my step-sister and her friends, my cousin just made it more obvious, my step-sister and her friends made deep enough scratches to bother me, my other step-sister's friend scratched my laptop screen with some giant gaudy ring) and the hinge snapped so he was going to do a case mod. Oh well, I'm sure another place will have them. We weren't sure if the ribbon cable just came loose or if the screens were ruined all together, either way my uncle can fix it, he used to work for a game repair shop and fixed game machines like PS2's all the time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Well crap, my uncle was considering getting replacement screens for my cousin's DS Lite since she's kinda rough on them (she's low functioning with Autism, and she's scratched my DSi screen, but then again so has my step-sister and her friends, my cousin just made it more obvious, my step-sister and her friends made deep enough scratches to bother me, my other step-sister's friend scratched my laptop screen with some giant gaudy ring) and the hinge snapped so he was going to do a case mod. Oh well, I'm sure another place will have them. We weren't sure if the ribbon cable just came loose or if the screens were ruined all together, either way my uncle can fix it, he used to work for a game repair shop and fixed game machines like PS2's all the time.




that's a LOT of scratches


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 8, 2010)

Sucks.

But I have a dream.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Sucks.
> 
> But I have a dream.




THAT ONE DAYYYYY : 

our freedom of expression and speech will be completely decimated...that one day we will be living in a shroud and a giant wall of communism

that one day the internet will be completely censored.

that our sons and daughters will look back..and say "why didn't we act sooner!...why were we complacent while they slowly took away our well being!?"

I have a dream!

xD

*Joking* somewhat


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 8, 2010)

Nah.

But the dream has something to do with this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2010)

I never actually had the chance to order anything, myself. If I managed to accumulate more credit then I probably would've put at least something in.


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 8, 2010)

This sucks royally....Shoptemp was my 1st stop for most things and I think my other site for purchasing flashcarts and thing of the such is down.... What to do what to do


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 8, 2010)

The good thing about this, come to think of it, is that there won't be as many god damn ad referrals to ShopTemp anymore in everyone's sigs, posts and whatnot.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 8, 2010)

Lets resume, 

a company that *makes games* requested, that a shop, that is a *partner site* of a big community, that *condones piracy*, have to remove all devices, that *enables piracy* and that were *used mainly for playing pirated software* anyway.

......

Honestly, I dont see anything wrong or incomprehensible about that. What would YOU do if you were Nintendo?


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, this is unfortunate news. In an internet filled with shady online stores, I felt comfort in knowing that Shoptemp was a reliable outlet. That trust will be sorely missed.

I'm eager to see ShopTemp's return, in whatever form it may be.


----------



## titen96 (Dec 8, 2010)

i was only able to get the site 96 dollars in profits, not much


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 8, 2010)

Sad to see ShopTemp down I just got my SCDS2 I ordered before they shutdown!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 8, 2010)

I never really looked at TempMas, but I was wondering, what have the prizes been in the past?

I'd be willing to donate a few bucks to the site (even though my job is brown and frozen right now (mowing)), just for TempMas prizes, what does everyone else say?

I think it'll be cool if we just get some members to donate to the annual event to keep it running as it always has, traditionally...

Please Costello, make a Donate area for Tempmas prizes!  And don't cancel Tempmas!


----------



## jceggbert5 (Dec 8, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> This sucks royally....Shoptemp was my 1st stop for most things and I think my other site for purchasing flashcarts and thing of the such is down.... What to do what to do


RealHotStuff.com still works, it seems...

Sorry for double post


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd donate some cash to help keep tempmas alive.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope Shoptemp can somehow resume its 'usual' business

Sad to hear it down


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 8, 2010)

First of all sad to hear the news, it is seriously sad when law enforcement goes after small fish first...

Now on this news I decided to check the status of my first order from Shoptemp that is currently shipping.

Does anybody know why the tracking number that they've given me doesn't work on any of the courier sites? (DHL/UPS/EMS) I've been given a 9 digit number that I've plugged into each of the courier sites and each tell me the order can't be found!


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 8, 2010)

Shoptemp will be missed, I only got an R4 from there but was planning on a DSTWO or an AK2i... R.I. P Shoptemp.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh well...
GBAtemp really needs a like and a dislike button


----------



## whoomph (Dec 8, 2010)

flash cards are the only thing I would've bought. If they don't sell them no more then then cheerio bye ta ta


----------



## Coto (Dec 8, 2010)

u_u this is quite sad..

I was about to buy a acekard 2i from there..

And it seemed there were good bounds between shoptemp and gbatemp.

But, there´s a lot of smart people here, so there´ll be a workaround for this..


----------



## JiN1337 (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe we should took action by *NOT* *COUGH* releasing all ROMS in one big file.


----------



## Social0 (Dec 8, 2010)

I only just received my cart from shopTemp and everything went great. Good price, very fast shipping and well packaged. It's a damn shame!


----------



## VatoLoco (Dec 8, 2010)

awww=(

i was plannin' to get a dstwo from shoptemp with some x-mas money


----------



## Rydian (Dec 8, 2010)

Total credit ever earned: $27.4. Total sale amount ever generated: $548. 

And I can't use it. XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just planning to buy a DSTWO for our new DSi!


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 8, 2010)

aw man i loved that shop, i got one of the 1st 200 DS2, flash carts, such a great deal and worth it, now where am i going to get good flashcarts that i can trust?


----------



## naruses (Dec 8, 2010)

WHAATT!!!! I'm still mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was hoping to buy a * free * Supercard DSTWO!!!! I had * 27.95 * of store credit.

BTW, what will happen with store credit, will it be available on Shoptemp (V2), or can we make a transfer to our paypal or are we simply gonna lose the store credit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P Shoptemp.
I'll miss it.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 8, 2010)

Bye Shoptemp...





And what naruses said:

What will happen with store credit, will it be available on Shoptemp (V2), or can we make a transfer to our paypal or are we simply gonna lose the store credit?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm still a little bit worried about what I need answered:

I ordered some stuff a couple hours before this announcement was made, am I in the clear and getting the stuff, or no?


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow... this is indeed very depressing news. Good thing I ordered everything I needed before this happened. I guess all there is to say is that it was great while it lasted...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm still a little bit worried about what I need answered:
> 
> I ordered some stuff a couple hours before this announcement was made, am I in the clear and getting the stuff, or no?


Its very doubtful, they probably couldn't accept payments at that point.

In regards to the store credit, for those who asked, whatever ShopTemp becomes it will not necessarily be selling items. So there may be no use for the credit, but who knows, they may work something out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I paid with Store Credit, which managed to cover everything and the shipping. I don't think they get paid with Store Credit or anything, do they? And besides, I think it was like 3-5 hours before... unless they couldn't do anything before and just decided "alright, well I guess it's time we put the news up"

Like I ordered the MP3 player +2gb memory, earphones, 2gb microsd...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

PM me your order number and I will ask what is left of the ShopTemp staff to look into it for you. I hope they got it sent out, but its hard to say. The payment dealies were shut down before the announcement went up. They were trying to do whatever they could to sort it out, but there was no solution.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> PM me your order number and I will ask what is left of the ShopTemp staff to look into it for you. I hope they got it sent out, but its hard to say. The payment dealies were shut down before the announcement went up. They were trying to do whatever they could to sort it out, but there was no solution.



Done. I hope I can get a MicroSD card. I mean, I know I can go out and buy one, but the ones I got from ShopTemp, never gave me trouble or anything, especially in my Acekard. And I need another one for my backup flashcard.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 8, 2010)

shit it's sad

i have been one of the customers of shoptemp and it was a pleasure to deal with them


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> they raped, pillaged and destroyed the house....



...how do you [censored] a house?


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 8, 2010)

I never bought something off ShopTemp, but I will still miss it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R.I.P


----------



## mdlmemorybank (Dec 8, 2010)

awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here i was telling friends to go shop here and i never got a chance to buy something for my self*sniffle*i wanted to get a supercard2 T_T i hope one day it will come back. Always nice to a site you can trust with money instead of taking a gamble on a random shady one ^^;.
thanks shoptemp for helping us out when we needed a place to go for the time you could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R.I.P


----------



## tk_saturn (Dec 8, 2010)

I still don't see why they needed to shut up shop. Originally they had no PayPal on their site and accepted other Payments. What was stopping them from switching to alternative payment methods?

Long time GBAtemp/ Filetrip supporters http://www.ishopvideogame.com/ http://gamesyeah.com/ http://www.gameyeeeah.com/ (all one company, and it's been said pal's of Costello's) are still going fine without PayPal (on the main site). I gather that's who GBAtemp partnered with for ShopTemp...

They were the retailer which used to be advertised on FileTrip (prior to ShopTemp), and also supported all the older reviews etc.


I wish I previously touched that store credit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You have $373.49 of store credit.


 I'm presuming I can kiss goodbye to that...


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 8, 2010)

can we still order other products such as µsd, stickers....?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> can we still order other products such as µsd, stickers....?



Probably not as PayPal suspended their account. I'm sure if they get rid of the Flashcard section and appeal to PayPal and say "there's nothing illegal on our site anymore." Paypal might consider.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I still don't see why they needed to shut up shop. Originally they had no PayPal on their site and accepted other Payments. What was stopping them from switching to alternative payment methods?
> ShopTemp tried that, those accounts were closed as well. Resistance was futile.
> 
> QUOTE(Skiller23 @ Dec 8 2010, 06:49 PM) can we still order other products such as µsd, stickers....?


Nope, ShopTemp is no longer selling products period. They have no way to receive payments.


----------



## Zhanli (Dec 8, 2010)

The site will be missed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's not often you find these kinds of websites that you can truely trust.

I posted to pay my respects.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Dec 8, 2010)

ShopTemp...

thanks for all!

I had the pleasure of being a client...

R.I.P. !!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm, I always thought Costello made ShopTemp by cooperating with some people in China. Well, I just assumed it really.
Too bad it has to go, guess everyone will have to resort to more expensive sites, since DX doesn't sell flashcarts anymore either...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

I can see Costello being the big cheese in a crime syndicate in China. Up in a big skyscraper where there's another house on top of the roof where he sleeps in. He wears a white suit with a white hat and pinstripes on the suits and what not. And he has thousands of bodyguards. And he sits in his big comfy leather chair, turns around to face the big glass window looking out on the city he's in, lights his cigar, and talks out loud to his personal assistant:

"impudent little ants. they don't realize I own the internet. Every site selling them flashcards is owned by me. And they have no idea. And they finally found a good site they trust and are willing to spend their cash on. Close ShopTemp, that way they'll be forced to pay extra on other sites. I'll make millions of dollars. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nothing quite that elaborate I'm afraid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An individual in the flash cart market approached Costello about a partnership. They gave us complete transparency so that we could, in good conscience, recommend the shop to our members. They also let us do the design and whatnot. They were a totally separate entity in every other respect though, just one we trusted fully that provided us with a payment (like the previous affiliates) in order to keep GBAtemp running at 110%. It also allowed us to partner with a site that we knew could serve the community well, someone we could trust.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 8, 2010)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> Hmm, I always thought Costello made ShopTemp by cooperating with some people in China. Well, I just assumed it really.
> Too bad it has to go, guess everyone will have to resort to more expensive sites, since DX doesn't sell flashcarts anymore either...



PriceAngel. DX knockoff, REALLY FUGGIN' CHEAP.


----------



## wohoo (Dec 8, 2010)

Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap! And excuse me for that... 

This really sucks! I didn't even have time to get a new DS and a new flash cart! Better start looking for another shop with awesome prices and free shipping


----------



## Another World (Dec 8, 2010)

shoptemp created a golden moment towards the end of the slot-1 hobby. the team was honest, shipping was quick, responses were in english, prices were good, and you had the added support of a gbatemp hosted sub-forum for specific questions. there will NEVER be another shop like this and those of us that experienced it should consider ourselves lucky.

this is about the same feeling as when some popular gba flash kit sites shut down. i was using homebrew then, i'm using it now, and i’ll continue to hack my systems to use it in the future!

fuck the man for assuming we all blatantly pirate hundreds of roms. i didn't even know that n. american roms aren't being dumped any longer until someone mentioned it yesterday. i haven't cared to play a ds game in over a year. my rom collection consists of 60 titles (strategically picked) for flash kit testing. 

i'm rambling like an old man.

the new shoptemp project should be really great. we have some wonderful ideas. there will be opportunities for everyone to get involved at some point, making it an expansion of the gbatemp community. look forward to it!

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2010)

Store credit to get tshirts? X3


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 9, 2010)

Will we still have our store credit on Shoptemp v2?

Also, when I went to place an order, it seemed to work.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 9, 2010)

Man! I ordered a supercard DSTwo like.. on Nov 20th. I hope it comes. It's truly sad to see it go.. It was like the only flashcart site I trusted.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 9, 2010)

IGNORE THIS, I'M AN IDIOT.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> Man! I ordered a supercard DSTwo like.. on Nov 20th. I hope it comes. It's truly sad to see it go.. It was like the only flashcart site I trusted.



You will. This only started happening like beginning of December. It just might take a while to get to you, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I can see Costello being the big cheese in a crime syndicate in China. Up in a big skyscraper where there's another house on top of the roof where he sleeps in. He wears a white suit with a white hat and pinstripes on the suits and what not. And he has thousands of bodyguards. And he sits in his big comfy leather chair, turns around to face the big glass window looking out on the city he's in, lights his cigar, and talks out loud to his personal assistant:
> 
> "impudent little ants. they don't realize I own the internet. Every site selling them flashcards is owned by me. And they have no idea. And they finally found a good site they trust and are willing to spend their cash on. Close ShopTemp, that way they'll be forced to pay extra on other sites. I'll make millions of dollars. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"








 I lol'd. That stuff is golden! Hes the Al Capone of the flashcart scene!


----------



## vanillakokakola (Dec 9, 2010)

Damnit, I was just about to grab an Acekard for my sister. Are there any other reliable sites that I can use?

Edit: In case anyone else is curious, I followed someone's link from earlier and gamesyeah.com has an Acekard for the $14.99 price (in awesome looking Christmas packaging to boot)


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 9, 2010)

OK, quick question. If Tempmas was cancelled, can't GBATemp just hop on over to another site? I recall they had a sponsor listing a while back of people to buy from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure how these things really work out but I remember you guys used to have connections to people like Gamekool, 4Coolday, Gamezway, etc. I was really looking forward to a Tempmas contest not for the prizes, but just for a fun gathering of this community. A lack of that really makes me want to retire even more after Christmas.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2010)

They tended to take the advertising spots and then not actually send out the prizes.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> They tended to take the advertising spots and then not actually send out the prizes.



Really? That's news to me, because I've had dealings with most sponsors, holding things like private raffles and whatnot, and both of them fulfilled their end of the deal.


----------



## Calamity James (Dec 9, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> Man! I ordered a supercard DSTwo like.. on Nov 20th. I hope it comes. It's truly sad to see it go.. It was like the only flashcart site I trusted.


Yeah, you'll be fine, I ordered on the 24th November and my order arrived on the 7th (not with free shipping btw!)

Shame to see you go ShopTemp, their customer support was excellent, and the Xmas Shipping option was actually amazingly quick from China!


----------



## naruses (Dec 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman but what will happen with the store credit we have * NOW *.

For example 

I have 27.95 of store credit.

So , what will happen with * our * store credit the credit we have * NOW*, will it be available on Shoptemp (V2), or can we make a transfer to our paypal or are we simply gonna lose the store credit.


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because you've had a positive experience doesn't mean you should assume the same for everyone else.

http://gbatemp.net/t210257-gbatemp-disapproves

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264251&hl=


----------



## dice (Dec 9, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman but what will happen with the store credit we have * NOW *.
> 
> For example
> 
> ...



This is comparable to you asking the manager of your local Independent store if you can still use your store credit, after the building's collapsed...

I think it'd be more than understandable if the money's gone for good, otherwise everyone I'm sure will be notified of how they can claim their funds at some point..

But if I were you I'd assume that it's gone.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=264251

That's one, there was another I think.  GBAtemp's been cheated in deals like this multiple times (and some sites like [email protected] were hijacking forum accounts to spam ads here at other times), that's part of the reason shoptemp came into existence, because they needed a shop they could trust.

EDIT: This was at Ryukouki, I just left the page open too long before posting.


----------



## Devin (Dec 9, 2010)

Nintendo, the Grinch who stole Tempmas. Anyway, we should still hold a Tempmas. Is Shoptemp closing all together, or are they still selling the Dingoo, and other devices? I'm asking, because I can still add items to my Cart....


----------



## thejokerss (Dec 9, 2010)

Can we at least use our store credit to buy some cards?

I am sure they are sitting on a huge stock of flashcards atm, least they can do is repay those who helped them get this big and profitable get a flashcard in return


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 9, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, I remember when those topics came out. Yeah, I see what you mean now. It's really a shame that there's no fun little contest to get into the spirit this year... unless you count my raffle.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 9, 2010)

Good bye ShopTemp! I did not know you well.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww man ShopTemp had awesome prices and great reliability I really wish V2 will be just as awesome.


----------



## Jaylen (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay I only have one question.

Who SNITCHED...?

rats arent supposed to make it throught the rat trap, when you see 'em, how you greet 'em make that gat clap.
cat naps are for cats, so i dont take them, cool on the move, when you move let me shake him.

okay that aside...seriously, im tired of honest pirates, getting the bad hand and the middle finger because of this.
we should screen all new joiners to gbatemp and block ourselves from google search...underground is where shoptemp needs to go. we should make it a black market gig. and not let the feds in on it this time...

all tangents aside, im going to miss shoptemp. it was a respectable site, for my non-respectable behavior. im not admitting to piracy, because i own all my games...but i really do hate looking like a geek with all my games in a nintendo ds looking purse. no homo.
so flashcards are only logical. and plus homebrew is where it is at and corporations should stop with their greed and hatred for humanity...and we should all just live in peace and stop dying...lol

TO SHOPTEMP, Version 1
REST IN PEACE...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

Guys, they're not taking ANY orders at all. The completely shut down. It's 100% dead. It even says so on the site they're no longer taking orders. Even if you have store credit, you can't use it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




figuratively speaking O_O

in this aspect "rap3" means to completely decimate something


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 9, 2010)

Honestly, I expected this.  You take a flashcard seller, affiliate it with a wellknown and popular site, this happens.  You open the shop up to insane amounts of traffic, and thus, many, many people know about it.  No one even had to snitch, as you put it.  All it took was a simple google search for GBAtemp, see that they flaunted Shoptemp a little too much, and bam.  C&D sent.  I expected this to happen, really.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 9, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Honestly, I expected this.  You take a flashcard seller, affiliate it with a wellknown and popular site, this happens.  You open the shop up to insane amounts of traffic, and thus, many, many people know about it.  No one even had to snitch, as you put it.  All it took was a simple google search for GBAtemp, see that they flaunted Shoptemp a little too much, and bam.  C&D sent.  I expected this to happen, really.


Since the site opened in April 6th and shipped their final orders around December 6th, they made a bit more than 23000 total orders.
Some rough math, in the 8 months (244 days) they operated then they made about 94 sales a day.

It's true though, GBAtemp are pretty much known as the go-to-guys for flashcarts.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I placed an order before they announced this, and on their site before the notice was up, and this was the order number:

23243


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Guys, they're not taking ANY orders at all. The completely shut down. It's 100% dead. It even says so on the site they're no longer taking orders. Even if you have store credit, you can't use it.



Really sucks for those who spent weeks building credit/referals


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Dec 9, 2010)

F**K i was going to order stuff from shop temp..... for my little cousins.... and some more dstwos for me... now i don't have a trusted website... 

IMA MISS YOU SHOPTEMP TT^TT


----------



## m3rox (Dec 9, 2010)

leetmod has always been better anyway.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Well, I placed an order before they announced this, and on their site before the notice was up, and this was the order number:
> 23243


Tell me how you order turns out, since I ordered mine about 200 orders before yours and what applies to yours might apply to mine.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's close. I ordered my stuff little before 3:21am PST. And this topic, was created at 7:39am PST. So it's damn tough to tell if I'll get my stuff.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2010)

great now where am i gonna get jailbreak devices from now if i ever get a ps3


----------



## Costello (Dec 9, 2010)

Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.



Finally having a heart eh? I guess you living in the house on top of that big sky scraper decided to help us little "ants" huh? Thanks!


----------



## coolness (Dec 9, 2010)

Stupid that shoptemp is closing
I wanted to buy a supercard DSTWO for my little bro because his birthsday is on the 25T
are there some other good shops to buy a supercard?


----------



## betterman (Dec 9, 2010)

No good, but long live with shoptemp. Here I got one question: What is the relationship between Tempmas and ShopTemp? I always keep looking at Tempmas every year. That will be a great attraction for GBAtemp. To hold on more activity like Tempmas will make here funny before Christmas. I am so disappointed to hear that I can not see Tempmas this year.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

betterman said:
			
		

> No good, but long live with shoptemp. Here I got one question: What is the relationship between Tempmas and ShopTemp? I always keep looking at Tempmas every year. That will be a great attraction for GBAtemp. To hold on more activity like Tempmas will make here funny before Christmas. I am so disappointed to hear that I can not see Tempmas this year.



ShopTemp was going to help sponsor Tempmas this year as they had around $1000 of prizes and what not [if I remember correctly from their tweet]. But now that this happened, I think Costello said earlier that Tempmas is canceled this year because of no prizes. I'd do it just for the fun of the holidays and bragging rights and see what people submit.. but... one man can't do squat unless he's Martin Luther King.


----------



## Costello (Dec 9, 2010)

betterman: shoptemp was supposed to finance tempmas prizes.

i have a plan to save tempmas though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im confident it will work. stay tuned!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.


Of course, I doubt that credit can be used on anything like flashcarts now.
I only have $3 left now, I spent the last $152 of it on three DStwos with memory, yay Xmas shopping.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feel free to donate to yours truly


----------



## Cyan (Dec 9, 2010)

I just had an idea (maybe not a viable one) about Shoptemp V2.
It could replace the Trading forum, a shop from and for tempers.
But there are maybe not enough transaction though. The domain could be use for better purpose. It was just an idea passing through my mind


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Hmm maybe still do Tempas but insteed of prizes make a highscore board, updated all the time to have people compete.
Anyway the new Shoptemp sounds exciting!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.


oh dear they used paypal that's a big no no with sites like this. i've been there done that (and got my account frozen...twice!)


----------



## Bunie (Dec 9, 2010)

Their funds are locked? How come? Sounds like a load of crap D;


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a funny thing, I proposed to Shoptemp a system of being able to send store credit to other accounts through things like coupon codes, paid by your own store credit or cash.
They said it was a good idea but it wouldn't be easy to code whilst they had other work to do.


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Their funds are locked? How come? Sounds like a load of crap D;


PayPal can do whatever they want.
They did it with Notch when he did nothing wrong, just gaining thousands of £


----------



## Bunie (Dec 9, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol so they just take the money and run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brilliant (for paypal anyway.)


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 9, 2010)

The USB development board which I ordered more than a month back has yet to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If after 8 weeks I still don't get it in the mail, will shoptemp refund me?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Their funds are locked? How come? Sounds like a load of crap D;


paypal prohibits you from using them to accept transaction from sites that sell mod chips, porn and other stuff. than can and will shut your account down with no warnings if your caught using the account for stuff like this. and the more $ you make from them the easier it is to get caught accounts that are making a lot of $ pop up more often on their radar or some asshole can also alert them to you


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope you save ShopTemp Costello. I bought my Acekard 2i from there. 

For the moment R.I.P Shoptemp (V1)


----------



## Am0s (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a shame about shoptemp thats the only place I would trust with my money


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.


Ah, that's good news; I didn't have much, only about $7 but that still counts for something.

Thing is, I've added a couple of bits to the cart and now I'm out of ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As it stands I can use $2.35 after what's already in there. I did want to get this, but the write-up says models prior to 2G, and I have a 2G, so I've added other stuff which means there won't be enough for it anyway.
This is of course valid unless I'm not able to select free shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If ordering using your own store credit with a referral to me would work, that could help too.


----------



## hankarlo (Dec 9, 2010)

[/quote]

Well, I placed an order before they announced this, and on their site before the notice was up, and this was the order number:

23243
[/quote]


I placed my order on the 6th Dec. My order number is: 23144. I selected "Express shipping" as I need to receive the goods ASAP. Ive been in constant contact with Shoptemp, they've told me they've shipped my order by DHL 8th (yesterday) But when I enter the tracking number the issued me, I get the following error : "No result found for your DHL query. Please try again."
Surly if DHL have my package, it would be on there system by now??? What do you guys think???

I sincerely hope everyone that placed an order with shoptemp, will receive there order!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 9, 2010)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> I placed my order on the 6th Dec. My order number is: 23144. I selected "Express shipping" as I need to receive the goods ASAP. Ive been in constant contact with Shoptemp, they've told me they've shipped my order by DHL 8th (yesterday) But when I enter the tracking number the issued me, I get the following error : "No result found for your DHL query. Please try again."
> Surly if DHL have my package, it would be on there system by now??? What do you guys think???
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone that placed an order with shoptemp, will receive there order!


Nothing to worry about, I've heard in the past that sometimes DHL and those other companies can take two or three days to turn tracking on. I don't know what keeps them, but that seems to be the case a lot. If they said its shipped there is no reason to think it wasn't.


----------



## hankarlo (Dec 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> hankarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, thanx for the re-assurance. I just thought it was strange that the tracking number wasn't working, coz usually when the courior (DHL,UPS etc) picks up its collections, they scan the package into there system & its almost instantaneously updated to there website/system etc. Maybe its just a regional thing with DHL, coz I bought similar goods from China via UPS & no problems with tracking.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

hankarlo said:
			
		

> I placed my order on the 6th Dec....
> I sincerely hope everyone that placed an order with shoptemp, will receive there order!


I placed my order on the 5th xD (but it still says "Awaiting Shipment" on my shoptemp account  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I chose express delivery as well (not that I had a choice...so I forked over $20 for that xD) so I'm just hoping that it's the chaos happening at shoptemp rather than my supposed current status that accounts for the "Awaiting Shipment".


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> hankarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's curious, I placed my order on Sunday night (the 5th), and it very quickly updated to awaiting shipment, and mere hours later, shipped, all in the span of 12 hours.


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

My AceKard 2i's currently (at lest last updated location) in Beijing International Airport :3


----------



## ConJ (Dec 9, 2010)

So...Whats the best place to buy flashcards now that Shoptemp is dead?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 9, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> So...Whats the best place to buy flashcards now that Shoptemp is dead?




RealHotStuff
shoptemp
Ndscardshop.co.uk
ishopvideogame
gamezway

the end is near for freedom for all the world.

be a rebel and buy one now if you haven't.

for soon...it will be a federal offense to even own one XD


----------



## lilaznkilla (Dec 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really use shoptemp since its closing.
Also ishopvideogame is a shop that GBATemp disapproves


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 9, 2010)

Man, what do I do now about my coupon?  I can't order because it still wants to charge me for shipping, and the AlertPay account is apparently shut down.

Guess that serves me right for not ordering something immediately after I got the coupon, huh?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 9, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Man, what do I do now about my coupon?  I can't order because it still wants to charge me for shipping, and the AlertPay account is apparently shut down.
> 
> Guess that serves me right for not ordering something immediately after I got the coupon, huh?


I am hearing mixed things from whats left of the ShopTemp crew (which, as you can imagine is scrambling around) that store credit may still be accepted for those that have it already. I don't know this for a fact, I can't confirm it for sure, but there is no harm in trying if you have it.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 9, 2010)

lilaznkilla said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So the other three that are listed are pretty much our best bet right?

Hopefully, there will be a way for ShopTemp to return some how.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RealHotStuff don't ship to anyone outside american anymore so you can tick that off the list.
shoptemp is no more so forget that
Ndscardshop.co.uk doesn't look trustworthy at all, no reviews no forums has mentioned anything good about them after doing a google search and they look similar to a uk website that ripped me off a few months back.
ishopvideogame
gamezway i have never even heard off so how can they be trusted? try finding a website that's more trustworthy than these.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 9, 2010)

0shippingzone.


----------



## playallday (Dec 9, 2010)

.


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Costello took care of it, he set me up with store credit instead.  Thanks, Costello!

Here's hoping that ShopTemp is able to come back better than ever.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 9, 2010)

Tundra said:
			
		

> The bigger thing I'm wondering is are we able to get ads back to pay for the site?  ShopTemp was running the site before, and we dropped all our ads.


Ads are already back.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Tundra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Costello mentioned a few pages back that the AdSense ads have returned.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw ads before this announcement as a guest. Now, it doesn't matter, as all Google ads are forcefully blocked.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st. Unfortunately the credit cannot be withdrawn as the PayPal accounts have been suspended and the cash frozen undefinitely.


i'm sad that shoptemp stop selling, but this remains a good news


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 9, 2010)

lilaznkilla said:
			
		

> Also ishopvideogame is a shop that GBATemp disapproves



Um, reread that post. It says nothing bad about iShopVideoGame.

also, IIRC the same people own iShopVideoGame that owned shoptemp.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Um, reread that post. It says nothing bad about iShopVideoGame.
> also, IIRC the same people own iShopVideoGame that owned shoptemp.


*cough cough*
http://gbatemp.net/t264251-sorting-out-the...9-prize-problem


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2010)

With the only choice of shipping being express, I'm limited to products $3.40 or less... though there's not much on there now that flash carts are gone I want anyways, I had my eye on one of the DSi skins, or perhaps something else as a gift for somebody.

I'll wait a few days to see if non-express shipping becomes an option, otherwise I'll just order that USB sound card to use as a backup.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Dec 9, 2010)

Is there a way for the community to resist besides finding other distributors? I fear that this may not be the end of GBAtemp's troubles.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 9, 2010)

This is sad....I was gonna get a debit card (bank account) for myself next week and start shopping online for the first time in my life and ShopTemp looked like the best option for flashcarts, DS accessories etc...looks like my (future) bank account will get delayed till....no idea...

R.I.P ShopTemp, even though I didn't get to use it, I'm sure it was one of the best sites on the web.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 9, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ConJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, the large majority of the world has already been brainwashed that there is such thing as a 'good' morality when it seems as if only people who create the laws benefit the most from us having 'good' morality.

What I don't get, when I was young, I bought tons of NES, SNES, N64, GBC... games. I had fun with a lot of the games and only a small portion of the games I didn't have fun with. Those games didn't take massive amounts of people to build these games nor the technology, the end result was the game itself and I still enjoyed them. Now gaming companies have developed and they are trying to squeeze every dollar to fund their super expensive team of game designers. Not to mention, a large part of today's games don't really interest me much anymore. So not only have I bought a $50 game, I didn't enjoy it. Not only did I not enjoy it, I can't get my money back. I literally have spent over a thousand dollars on games which some I never finished because it sucked.

My point is, they are stealing from us... (I don't want to get into a debate so I am just going to put that this is my opinion) and its actions like forcing shoptemp to close that allows them to do this.


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 9, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to debate you, but they're not stealing from us at all.  No one forces us to buy their products.  If you don't like the games, then you don't buy them.

Also, it should be pointed out that as consoles become more powerful, most people expect a substantial jump in (at least graphical) quality.  When they don't get it, the games are often dismissed as cheap cash-ins, which is sometimes true, and sometimes not.  While I would happily buy older-styled games, most of the current gaming market will not.  There is no excuse for downloading the games for free, no matter what spin we put on it.  And that goes for myself, as well, as I've sampled games through download of ROMs quite a bit.


----------



## supercard_sensei (Dec 9, 2010)

oh shit I wanted to buy one of thoses beautiful scarfes that were on sale HERE   ahahaha 

shop temp owners must be really dumb to trust paypal (no offense but just common sense) as the only payment method..

if this shop was really based in China (No address or nothing is clearly shown anywhere) should just use another credit card processing company but they can't so they just say the shop has been closed down because they received a piece of paper.... this is just lies..they can't get the payments anymore that's the real reason why shoptemp is closed..... theyprobably have loads of money frozen on the paypal account

gbatemp used to have more than one advertisement before.....realhotstuf and others..why don't you get thoses back ? oh yeah you pissed them off and screwed them over by throwing them away that now they don't want to pay gbatemp anymore....ahaha funny funny

well no pity for shoptemp they are not too complained there are loads of flashcards shop that sales cheaper..just go to the source (aka china)..who can believe that shoptemp and gbatemp are not affiliated ?..the guys running shoptemp are the same that runs GBAtemp.... they just wanted a piece of the huge flashcard business cake 

and to prove that I am right..my post will probably be deleted because some truth is not to be good to be said..whatever I'll scan/screen capture it

so long


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2010)

supercard_sensei said:
			
		

> and to prove that I am right..my post will probably be deleted because some truth is not to be good to be said..whatever I'll scan/screen capture it
> 
> so long


Actually people post shit like this all the time and it's never removed because the people here (including the users) already know it's not true and you're just making shit up because you're mad for some reason.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

supercard_sensei said:
			
		

> oh shit I wanted to buy one of thoses beautiful scarfes that were on sale HERE   ahahaha
> 
> shop temp owners must be really dumb to trust paypal (no offense but just common sense) as the only payment method..
> 
> ...



I assume you have some proof or something? It's already been stated that the people who ran shoptemp had nothing to do with GBAtemp. GBAtemp just got a piece of the profits for being in the partnership and GBAtemp designed ShopTemp.com.... if you don't exactly have any proof in any of your claims, at least stop talking out of your ass and acting like your butthurt.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> With the only choice of shipping being express, I'm limited to products $3.40 or less... though there's not much on there now that flash carts are gone I want anyways, I had my eye on one of the DSi skins, or perhaps something else as a gift for somebody.
> 
> I'll wait a few days to see if non-express shipping becomes an option, otherwise I'll just order that USB sound card to use as a backup.


I hope free shipping becomes an option; I have less store credit than the price of shipping in any case, so if I choose to order nothing and have that shipped, I'm still 90¢ short.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> With the only choice of shipping being express, I'm limited to products $3.40 or less... though there's not much on there now that flash carts are gone I want anyways, I had my eye on one of the DSi skins, or perhaps something else as a gift for somebody.
> 
> I'll wait a few days to see if non-express shipping becomes an option, otherwise I'll just order that USB sound card to use as a backup.
> 
> ...



Came up to $59 or so bucks. I had $62. I barely just covered it.

Speaking of which, I ordered this before the whole "WE TAKE NO MORE ORDERS" thing, and obviously before the "WE TAKE STORE CREDIT ORDERS", but it still says "*Awaiting Fulfillment *" Perhaps it's not working? Should I "re-order"... assuming I don't get charged again o.0


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> supercard_sensei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats odd about his statements is that, with the exception of ShopTemp being run by anyone from GBAtemp which is totally false, we pretty much cover all of that in the original news post from this very topic. Yet the post has a malicious tone in which it is suggested that we said something different. The story is as follows, and the news post covered the broader strokes:

Certain parties who shall remain nameless told Paypal to lock ShopTemp's accounts, without those accounts they could not accept new payments and could receive no new sales, not even simple things like shipping alterations. ShopTemp attempted to switch to a different payment service, but that too was soon locked. They essentially cut off the ability of the ShopTemp team to receive payment or access the funds needed to buy stock and so on.

There is no conspiracy there, its as plain as day. Any payment service ShopTemp could have used was being systematically removed by order of a higher power. It has and always will be located in China (Why claim otherwise? People tend to gravitate towards stores _not_ based in China), it simply did not matter because every option was taken away and all of the funds were inaccessible. They had to close their doors because you cannot run a shop where no one can buy anything and new stock cannot be purchased.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Certain parties who shall remain nameless


Why can't they be named?


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 9, 2010)

I placed an order on the EZ Flash IV around the 20th of November with the $2 shipping, and it still hasn't come yet. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I placed an order on the EZ Flash IV around the 20th of November with the $2 shipping, and it still hasn't come yet. Should I be concerned?



No. It'll just take a while to get to you. You ordered your product before the shutdown.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wish to anger the powers that be, lol. Suffice it to say, if they can tell Paypal what to do, which is a very influential organization since more or less everyone online has to go through it at some point, I don't want to upset the people that wanted ShopTemp dead more than they already are. It isn't so much a matter of "can't" as it is "don't want to".


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont matter. I'm sure wikileaks will give us all the names in a couple of weeks.


----------



## webjedi (Dec 9, 2010)

Darn... of course I logged into gbatemp today to order a new R4 or Cyclo through shoptemp... and now gbatemp has no "preferred sellers"... any suggestions?


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 9, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully it'll come before the 20th, since I had it shipped to my sister in North Dakota, and thats when shes coming down is the 20th. Anyways, when "Shoptemp V2" goes up, will they sell flashcarts?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 10, 2010)

I never got around to buying anything from ShopTemp.

I really wanted to, and the site would have satiated my post-holiday craving for gaming junk.


----------



## Bunie (Dec 10, 2010)

ShopTemp v2 eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 looking forward to it. No more selling purple scarves i hope. (Lol ;3)

Couldnt the funds be removed from paypal and placed in a "real" account nightly? that's what i'd do if i started selling stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tho i dont kno anything about selling a stock of things. D;


----------



## aber (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow....sure glad I ordered my DSTwo on Nov. 18th...just got it this past Saturday.   I almost waited.

Shame to see it go, but these days it's inevitable.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 10, 2010)

QUOTE(Bloodlust @ Dec 9 2010 said:


> The USB development board which I ordered more than a month back has yet to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, will someone who's responsible answer this question?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Bloodlust @ Dec 9 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > The USB development board which I ordered more than a month back has yet to arrive
> ...



How can they? Their paypal is closed. If anything, IF you do get a refund, it will likely come from someone that doesn't work for PayPal. But if you ordered it a month ago, then there's no worries. The only real worries is the orders that were pretty much started this month.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 10, 2010)

So long my darling $6 R4.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be a nag, but would you think my order would get to my sis's house by the 20th?  Its driving me crazy! How long does it usually take to ship to North America usually? Again, I ordered around the 20th. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't tell you. It was likely already shipped, but because of the holiday season, who knows.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 10, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if that is IF I do not get my product after 8 weeks of course I'll be asking for a refund. I couldn't care less if they open another paypal account to do it...

"How can they" is simply an irresponsible and unprofessional way of customer satisfaction.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it isn't, if PayPal is banning all their shit and everything, it's pretty hard. It might also be a while if you do get offered a refund because they don't exactly have money to give you the refund, they might give you a replacement or something, who knows.


----------



## Johnnyt305 (Dec 10, 2010)

Can one of you guys that knows please help me:

I made my order way back on November 15th. I used the regular shipping with tracking. When i check my tracking number it says this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2010 	arrival at transit office of exchange 	        SHENZHEN 	 	2010-11-19
> 2010 	departure from outward office of exchange 	SHENZHEN 	 	2010-11-19
> 2010 	posting 	  		                                                                2010-11-18



So, my package has been sitting there since November 19th?

I don't understand how come there is no update in almost 1 month about my package.

Do they continue to update the status of the package once it gets to the USA or how do i know if it has moved since 11-19?

Has anyone had an order take this long or stay in one place like this for so long?


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No it isn't, if PayPal is banning all their shit and everything, it's pretty hard. It might also be a while if you do get offered a refund because they don't exactly have money to give you the refund, they might give you a replacement or something, who knows.



That remains to be seen. If I ask for a replacement this waiting process might just begin again. I'm not gonna wait for weeks for it to arrive


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

It left Shenzhen on November 19th. Once it's gone, it's out of their control. It's up to post offices to update their tracking system.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 10, 2010)

Johnnyt305 said:
			
		

> Can one of you guys that knows please help me:
> 
> I made my order way back on November 15th. I used the regular shipping with tracking. When i check my tracking number it says this:
> 
> ...



Mine's "departure from outward office of exchange 	GUANGZHOU  	2010-11-16"

In the same boat as you. It's not even updating anymore.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China's postal sucks..


----------



## iamthemilkman (Dec 10, 2010)

Yay, the world we currently live in sucks pretty hard.

So long, it was good knowin' ya.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Dec 10, 2010)

One door closes, another one opens.........a fact of life to start getting used to, kiddies. 
Nothing to be depressed about, just move on (unless you've got outstanding orders, etc. of course).


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 10, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> One door closes, another one opens.........a fact of life to start getting used to, kiddies.
> Nothing to be depressed about, just move on (unless you've got outstanding orders, etc. of course).



I couldn't care less if I had no outstanding orders or cleared orders with them..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Dark^'^Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why post at all?

Also, can someone, preferably an admin or someone who is in contact with ShopTemp, check the status of my order?


----------



## Johnnyt305 (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It left Shenzhen on November 19th. Once it's gone, it's out of their control. It's up to post offices to update their tracking system.



My latest status is "2010 arrival at transit office of exchange SHENZHEN 2010-11-19 "

That means it has not left Shenzhen. It only says it arrived at the office of exchange. 

Did your actually say it left there?


----------



## mechagouki (Dec 10, 2010)

My DSTwo came the day after ShopTemp stopped selling cards, so no refund issues for me, but no warranty either, oh well.

Just a note to all those bitching about Nintendo going after sites that sell flashcards:

A. Without Nintendo the scene you love so much probably wouldn't exist.

B. The law says Nintendo have a right to protect their intellectual property and copyrighted material, that's the same law that says I can't come into your house and take your DSi, your TV, drive away in your car etc. Would you like it if anyone could steal whatever they wanted and not face any consequence?

C. I play pirated roms, but I don't believe I have some kind of right to do so because games are too expensive or not available in my region or whatever. Nintendo can release what they want and charge what they want - that's democracy. I'm committing theft by playing pirated games, it's as simple as that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah but still, Flashcards aren't illegal in some countries. Like Canada, last I checked, they're legal. Shame ShopTemp can't be a site that ships to Canada or any other country that allows Flashcards.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they have worldwide shipping? Being based in a country where they're considered legal is different, though I think they're probably legal in China anyway, just PayPal didn't like it.




I'm still wondering, might it be possible for the free shipping option to return so I can make an order using credit?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah but still, Flashcards aren't illegal in some countries. Like Canada, last I checked, they're legal. Shame ShopTemp can't be a site that ships to Canada or any other country that allows Flashcards.




yes that is true..but "the powers that be" would find a loop hole to shut them down


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm bitchin' not because I have nothing better to do. As you can see from a few posts up I still have an order which is supposed to be shipped since the 11th of last month. And the tracking is of little assurance that it's gonna reach me anytime


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I ordered this before the whole "WE TAKE NO MORE ORDERS" thing, and obviously before the "WE TAKE STORE CREDIT ORDERS", but it still says "Awaiting Fulfillment " Perhaps it's not working? Should I "re-order"... assuming I don't get charged again o.0


same thing with me, with the many problems they encountered i think it's normal they arent' as quick as the past; we have to wait, thanks to them for accepting more orders for store credit owners


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm

**clicks signature**

...no DSTWO though?

shame.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Skiller23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the dstwo is here:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2994...Y117532010YLQJS


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 10, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it wasn't
I'm completely aware of what actually happened, it's just we're not allowed to say anything about it.
Although, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yea...I know you can't say anything about it...because "the powers that be" will fine them for all their soul is worth


----------



## ehayes427 (Dec 11, 2010)

this sux...
that is where i got my supercard from......
RIP shoptemp.....


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RIP shoptemp


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 11, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zombielove (Dec 11, 2010)

Great.... I finally ordered a new flashcart on November 20th, and it's still not here. I guess I've been fucked over.


----------



## Gaara. (Dec 11, 2010)

zombielove said:
			
		

> Great.... I finally ordered a new flashcart on November 20th, and it's still not here. I guess I've been fucked over.


"They would also like to confirm that all orders that were paid for will be duly shipped, so there is no need to worry or to claim a refund. Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st"
You're fine.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 11, 2010)

sad news , another website closing . when i see these i think our turn maybe is just behind the corner
why don't simply open another paypal account?  we did same thing when paypal blocked us.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "They would also like to confirm that all orders that were paid for will be duly shipped, so there is no need to worry or to claim a refund. Customers who have store credit can spend it on ShopTemp before December 31st"
> You're fine.


If that's the case, then I guess I should be expecting my DSTWO, as I ordered on the 21st of Nov and shipped the next day.

Providing it doesn't get lost or destroyed.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 11, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should also be expecting my DSTWO as well. I ordered mine on Nov. 29th and shipped in less than 24 hours. Hopefully, it'll get here just in time.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

I also ordered around the 20th. When are you guys expecting your packages? I used the $2 shipping option btw.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 11, 2010)

they don't sell flashcards,i understand that
but do they still sell repairment parts and stuff?i was planning on buying a top screen LCD and a DSlite case because mine is basically sucking balls
thanks btw


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> they don't sell flashcards,i understand that
> but do they still sell repairment parts and stuff?i was planning on buying a top screen LCD and a DSlite case because mine is basically sucking balls
> thanks btw



No, they can't take any orders since every payment plan they've signed up for dropped support for their site. You can't add anything in your cart ATM.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Dec 11, 2010)

well...that sucks xD
any other place,trustful and as cheap as shoptemp where i can buy this?


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I also ordered around the 20th. When are you guys expecting your packages? I used the $2 shipping option btw.


I'm expecting mine to get here around the 18th to the 24th. I, too, used the $2 shipping option. It's not like the posts are updating the tracking anyway.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 11, 2010)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> well...that sucks xD
> any other place,trustful and as cheap as shoptemp where i can buy this?



I've heard lightake.com is a good shop, but I've never used it before, but if you live stateside try realhotstuff.com.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm expecting mine next week. I probably would have chosen the new Xmas option if I knew there were post problems.


----------



## djcraze (Dec 12, 2010)

So, I ordered my flashcart on the 4th and paid for two day shipping. My order status says it's awaiting shipment ... It's been that way for a week now. I've contacted Shoptemp asking when it was going to be shipped, but no reply in four days. is this normal for shoptemp?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

djcraze said:
			
		

> So, I ordered my flashcart on the 4th and paid for two day shipping. My order status says it's awaiting shipment ... It's been that way for a week now. I've contacted Shoptemp asking when it was going to be shipped, but no reply in four days. is this normal for shoptemp?



Don't even bother to ask my friend. I've been trying to find out what's going on with mine, nothing. So either they don't want to reply, or we're both up shitcreek without a paddle.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmm... Well, hopefully they will all come on time. Anyone here order around Nov 17-24th?


----------



## v13j0 (Dec 12, 2010)

I do received my order last week, 18 flash card and only 2 work... thanks Shop Temp for purposely stealing my money (2 out of 18 is not a coincidence) 
now i can't get a refund nor a replacement... but i paid with pay pal and i swear to god that i will make the impossible to keep your pay pal account frozen
even if i have to file a daily claim...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 12, 2010)

Woah woah.

Which carts?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

v13j0 said:
			
		

> I do received my order last week, 18 flash card and only 2 work... thanks Shop Temp for purposely stealing my money (2 out of 18 is not a coincidence)
> now i can't get a refund nor a replacement... but i paid with pay pal and i swear to god that i will make the impossible to keep your pay pal account frozen
> even if i have to file a daily claim...



Or you can just contact PayPal and they'll take the money out of ShopTemp's account... instead of saying "i'll make sure your paypal remains locked." Because you really don't have the power to do that. So unless you feel like wasting your time, but all means, continue to be a jackass.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 12, 2010)

v13j0 said:
			
		

> I do received my order last week, 18 flash card and only 2 work... thanks Shop Temp for purposely stealing my money (2 out of 18 is not a coincidence)
> now i can't get a refund nor a replacement... but i paid with pay pal and i swear to god that i will make the impossible to keep your pay pal account frozen
> even if i have to file a daily claim...



... Erm... I don't understand. You didn't get your order?

EDIT: Oh... You ordered 18 flashcarts and only 2 worked?! That really blows... Yeah, I'd say try to sort it out with Paypal.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 12, 2010)

How very sad, just today I was going to get something and I just saw this...


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 12, 2010)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> How very sad, just today I was going to get something and I just saw this...



What were you going to get? I know many alternatives.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 12, 2010)

Get over it guys it was just a store.  There are millions of stores closing down everywhere because of bankruptcy.  Life moves on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Get over it guys it was just a store.  There are millions of stores closing down everywhere because of bankruptcy.  Life moves on.



People have a right to be upset about it dude. They bought from there because they knew they'd be getting a quality card and what not. And some of the funding went to fund GBAtemp.


----------



## Searinox (Dec 12, 2010)

Would it be possible to revive shoptemp in its current form with a different payment method and a different shipping method?


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 12, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to revive shoptemp in its current form with a different payment method and a different shipping method?



In theory-yes. But it seems no payment plan wants to have anything to do with Shoptemp. Even Alertpay stopped being their payment service in several days.


----------



## Searinox (Dec 12, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Searinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely they can find at least one that will comply?


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 12, 2010)

costello said that we can use our store credit until 31/12, so i ordered a few days ago and the status is still "awaiting fulfilment", do you have the same problem ?


----------



## thejokerss (Dec 12, 2010)

I would like to use my store credit but it shows all the flashcards as out of stock?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

Skiller23 said:
			
		

> costello said that we can use our store credit until 31/12, so i ordered a few days ago and the status is still "awaiting fulfilment", do you have the same problem ?



I do. I have no idea when, if at all, it'll change. Sort of depressing too because I'm at least hoping to get my stuff for one of my mom's gifts for xmas. Eh, can't exactly do much.


----------



## THeLL (Dec 12, 2010)

I was sending business to Shoptemp and had about $1000 store credit left. Can I assume that I will still receive this money? This is a considerable amount of money for me!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 12, 2010)

THeLL said:
			
		

> I was sending business to Shoptemp and had about $1000 store credit left. Can I assume that I will still receive this money? This is a considerable amount of money for me!



If you want it taken out as money, the best you can do is contact PayPal and see what happens. Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Still no free shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously, I'd like to be able to make an order with my credit but if that option doesn't return there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Still no free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like it's coming back, so I just ordered a cheap thing for the hell of it.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 12, 2010)

very interesting team, i haven't expected that !!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is, I don't have enough credit in total even to cover the $8 shipping.


----------



## exangel (Dec 13, 2010)

To US customers who placed an order in mid-to-late November, I did receive my order in good condition on December 07 (Order placed/cleared on Nov16/17; Shipped Nov 18).

If you have problems with a China Post Registered Airmail tracking number on the site they provided, try putting the tracking number in the US Postal service website at http://www.usps.com.

Of course this is helpful only for people who recently placed orders for shipment to the US.

It hasn't been for very long that the USPS has been integrating international package tracking but I have also used it to track items from other international postal services.  I was able to get detailed tracking for a Canada Post package and I am also tracking an order from Hong Kong (Price Angels) which is still in customs.  

As a side note, hopefully the script that renames all mentions of Price Angels as one word to "shoptemp" will be removed?  Test: shoptemp?


----------



## tk_saturn (Dec 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Problem is, I don't have enough credit in total even to cover the $8 shipping.


That's a good thing.

Be glad you didn't have more in your account like some of us. I had "$373.49", as there was never anything on ShopTemp I wanted.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 13, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> To US customers who placed an order in mid-to-late November, I did receive my order in good condition on December 07 (Order placed/cleared on Nov16/17; Shipped Nov 18).
> 
> If you have problems with a China Post Registered Airmail tracking number on the site they provided, try putting the tracking number in the US Postal service website at http://www.usps.com.
> 
> ...



Ordered on the night of November 21st, so I'm guessing it came today or if not, tomorrow or the next day. I'll have to call my broski and see if he received it. I'll post when I receive my order, and I'll ask him the condition. Thanks for the post, Exangel! It gives me hope that my package will come before the 20th.

EDIT: Just called, and he said the package did not come in today. I'm guessing either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 13, 2010)

If it helps my package arrived this morning.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, seeing as the credit's there there are a couple of bits I wouldn't mind getting, but I can't right now.

Unless you want to buy me some stuff with your credit, if it's still there.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried emailing PayPal?


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 14, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> If it helps my package arrived this morning.



Yours got shipped on the 21st right? Mine was supposed to be shipped on the 16th and I am still waiting for it!

I have filed a claim with paypal as I believe the package might be lost or something went wrong.. this sucks!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Silent Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you have to wait 8 weeks before you can request a refund or whatever. It even says on the site it could take up to 8 weeks.

And besides, you ordered during the Holiday season, shit at post offices is probably backed up so bad.


----------



## exangel (Dec 14, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Silent Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you really are in Hong Kong there probably is a problem (perhaps with confiscation by customs inspectors), but less than a month has passed and if you're really somewhere in the west you shouldn't be so bent out of shape with a free shipping international package.  If you know that the item has cleared customs you should try tracking it in your own country.  Also, if you purchased expedited shipping you should have access to detailed tracking about the package.

When I ordered my iPlayer during the late spring/early summer there weren't any holidays going on that would have affected the delivery of my package, shipped from Shenzhen, China to Tucson, Arizona, but it still took a month.  They did say it'd probably be a minimum of 14 days.  It was not Shoptemp that I ordered from (that time), though.

PayPal is a shitty company that isn't even a Bank and has a reputation for screwing over clients, in many cases with no clear benefit to any one in the transaction except for PayPal's motives to earn interest on the money themselves while it is locked by their "policy abiding" investigations... because they do invest earn interest on  your money unless you withdraw it to your bank account or spend it. They have also outright stolen amounts of money from people when both parties had a happy and successful, completely harmonious (legal, authorized by PayPal TOS, and documented) transaction.  
They operate this way because they are so influential they expect people to give up pursuit of any court action against them, and most do.  It is a bit of trouble in most places to hire a legal advocate or attorney and file legal claims against PayPal in order to recover money, and knowing this, they stomp on people.

Opening a dispute about a transaction with PayPal that you know is involved with someone whose account that was already locked will probably get you nowhere, and if you are issued a refund and wind up receiving the product, the sellers have no way of recovering that money they were owed.  (If their account is totally locked down, the seller may not even be able to participate at all in the dispute resolution.)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm wondering if I should be worrying about my stuff xD. It was ordered Dec 5th and all...but it's still awaiting shipment TT-TT...it would really suck to have burned the $20 shipping for nothing.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I should be worrying about my stuff xD. It was ordered Dec 5th and all...but it's still awaiting shipment TT-TT...it would really suck to have burned the $20 shipping for nothing.



Mine's awaiting fulfillment.... which I don't understand because I paid with store credit. Sort of bummed because I got that MP4 player thing with 2gb memory for my mom as a gift [because im unemployed, so I tried], I got headphones just in case the player didn't come with any. And I got a 2gb microsd for my R4.. right now I only have a 2gb for my Acekard... and when I move out, I want to be able to give my mom the DSL and 2gb memory... BULLOCKS!


----------



## Silent Storm (Dec 14, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Silent Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My DSTWO was shipped on the 22nd (which was a Monday).


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

How is my order still stuck in Beijing International Airport?


----------



## mathyuowns (Dec 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> How is my order still stuck in Beijing International Airport?



It sliped into another person's bag


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 14, 2010)

My order didn't come today. I suspect it will arrive sometime between tomorrow and friday. If it doesn't arrive by Friday, I'm fucked. But judging by Exangel's comment, my order should arrive on thursday or friday.


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> How is my order still stuck in Beijing International Airport?


don't worry it is the last message you can get with the tracking of china post, your order should left china, you will receive it soon


For my case i still wait the shipping of my order, status is still "awaiting fulfilment" i paid with my store credit (bought SD 2go kingstone, and nintendo ds pouch), costello ?


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

That's good news, thanks


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 15, 2010)

Still waiting to know if my credit will transfer.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 15, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I receive the package I will off course cancel my paypal dispute. My item is not the region of hundreds or thousands and I am not so cheap to con shoptemp of their money over a $20 item and get myself blacklisted by PP if they ever found out. Besides it will take up to 30 days for an outcome. By that time if I ever get it I will close the case..

And I'm not based in HK, so there...

One more thing, to those who say HK postal sucks that's not true. My friend ordered a few psbreak dongles from dealextreme which dispatches via HK registered airmail. It CAME within 3 weeks+ and that was even after 1 week he placed an order after mine. And I did get updated from paypal that the seller was contacted. Whatever shoptemp problems has is NOT my problem.

Lastly, I don't give a damn how shitty you claim PP is. To me, it is an alternative channel of hope to get my money back.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 15, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you are saying is a joke. If their account wasn't frozen, I'll gladly wait 8 weeks before filing a claim with them (shoptemp)

Since they can't issue refunds, it's only logical that I go thru PP now..

Besides, it's their own fault for thinking HK registered mail sucks, as my friend ordered some dongles from dealexteme and it already arrived last weekend. And that was even 1 week after he placed an order after mine.. FYI, dealextreme is using HK postal (AFAIK, as their site claims)


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 15, 2010)

My package didn't come today. As for the comments above, I hope you get your problem sorted out and your money returned.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 16, 2010)

MUST you use PayPal? I'm sure there are other payment methods like Google Checkout and AlertPay.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 16, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> MUST you use PayPal? I'm sure there are other payment methods like Google Checkout and AlertPay.



Well... Not sure if they could use Google Checkout, but Alertpay was their last payment service and they stopped support after several days.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight.

GBAtemp: "you can try contacting PayPal..."


You: "I ordered a product off of a website that was selling illegal items."
PP: "Yeah, we shut their service down and froze their account."
You: "It says my order could take up to 8 weeks before I receive it. I'm contacting you now just in case."
PP: "We don't give refunds, that's up to them and you. And why are you contacting us now?"
You: "Just in case I don't get my order within the 8 weeks. It's only been around a month or so."
PP: "Riiiiiiight. Bye."


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, the above post is probably right. I mean, what COULD you do if you contacted paypal anyways? Just wait and it'll come eventually.


----------



## Costello (Dec 16, 2010)

you're doing it wrong

"You: paypal you stupid piece of shit company, i made a payment on that site and i need a refund, unlock their account now!!!"
"PP: hm ok you're like the 10th customer asking us. maybe we can do something about it after all, like allowing them to send refunds."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Would that even work, wouldn't PayPal think 

"If we open their account to give refunds, they're just going to take all their money."

Unless PayPal has something set up [i'm so inexperienced with paypal as you can tell]


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 16, 2010)

Paypal especially wouldn't open up their account if someone was using that kind of language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We all know why they stopped being their service, as these carts are illegal in many countries. I wish they would still support the site though, as its the only online payment service I ever use. Hopefully this "Shoptemp V2" will have some uber-stellar payment service that won't chicken out on us.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 16, 2010)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> If it helps my package arrived this morning.


when did you order yours?
i ordered mine on the 14th nov, it got shipped on the 15th. still waiting on it.
When i tracked it, it said its still in shenzhen transit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Paypal especially wouldn't open up their account if someone was using that kind of language
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It probably won't have flashcards again, probably some other catalog to browse.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's up for some scarves and that snake bracelet AW likes?


----------



## Costello (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Would that even work, wouldn't PayPal think
> 
> "If we open their account to give refunds, they're just going to take all their money."
> 
> Unless PayPal has something set up [i'm so inexperienced with paypal as you can tell]



they enable functionalities one by one.
for some reason they have blocked EVERYTHING on the shoptemp account, even refunds are blocked.
so yeah they can enable refunds without completely unlockign the account.
first time they blocked it, a while ago, refunds were allowed...


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 16, 2010)

Will v2 sell flashcarts?

I sure hope so.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, apparently Shoptemp said they refunded me for my stuff...but in the end, I got billed the same cost again, so instead of getting refunded I ended up paying for something I didn't get twice...anyone have a good way to fix it?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think it's worth a shot to try and speak to paypal to get a refund?

not necessarily directed at Costello, but anybody really..


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 16, 2010)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Silent Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ordered on the 7th, shipped on the 16th. Still MIA
In guangzhou transit


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's something new for you guys, not sure what items this applies for. But if you ordered after the shutdown, but we still able to order with store credit, depending on the product, don't hold your breath.

My order consisted of:
1x 2gb Sandisk MicroSD card
1x MP3 player + 2gb Sandisk MicroSD card
Apple Style Headphones
And I contacted ShopTemp wondering what happened, here was the reply I just got:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ryan Bennett,
> 
> A customer support staff member has replied to your support request, #150284 with the following response:
> 
> ...




So while ShopTemp was pretty much 99% dead. I think it's safe to assume the final nail was hit on the head for the last time to seal the coffin shut.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 16, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Will v2 sell flashcarts?
> 
> I sure hope so.


Not exactly, no.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 16, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Not exactly, no.



That seems to indicate there may be deals or linkage in v2 for flashcarts? I mean, usually when someone says what you said, they are eluding to the fact that in some slight way, the answer is not a complete no.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No matter how much you question him, it's not going to make him give you an answer.

Also, he could be bluntly saying "No."


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No matter how much you question him, it's not going to make him give you an answer.
> 
> Also, he could be bluntly saying "No."



I never asked for an answer. I simply gave my opinion regarding his previous answer. He could bluntly say no, but he didn't. Again, I'm not saying to read into it. I'm just saying that typically when people say what he said, they are eluding to something. I mean, that's just within the definition of the phrase.

Edit: I personally don't care. And it is kind of obvious that they won't sell them at all, or link to them, as v1 was taken down solely due to flashcarts.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly, no.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 16, 2010)

We'll give more details when the time is right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, my answer wasn't a _straight_ "no". Make of what what you will.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> We'll give more details when the time is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calling it right now.

shaunj66temp.net. We PM you, you buy flashcards. Store them in your basement/garage. And then you mail them when we give you paypal for "donation for a new computer"


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 16, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> We'll give more details when the time is right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks shaun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ShadowSoldier

Stop being such a hater. I voiced my opinion. I understand what you're saying.
"Is the sky green?"
"Not exactly, no."

However, the majority of the time I have heard that response, it was because it was not correct, but had some sort of truth to it. So just relax, man. It's all good.

Edit: ShadowSoldier, your post above me, same thoughts. Well, not exactly, no, but close


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well.. that's not exactly right. Depending on where you are and what you're seeing, it could be.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 16, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-.-

[/end]


----------



## gingerbread96 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well that sucks My cousin bought from Shoptemp and they were really quick and good and stuff


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 16, 2010)

gingerbread96 said:
			
		

> Well that sucks My cousin bought from Shoptemp and they were really quick and good and stuff



What Sucks is I order 15/11 and it says my item was shipped 18/11 and NOTHING HAS ARRIVED YET!... That SUCKS!!!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Dec 16, 2010)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> What Sucks is I order 15/11 and it says my item was shipped 18/11 and NOTHING HAS ARRIVED YET!... That SUCKS!!!



Sigh. How did you ship it? Was it the normal free (or like +$1 option)? If so, it can take up to 8 weeks to arrive. I assume you're in Europe since you're doing DD/MM instead of MM/DD. If so, it can take a while.


----------



## RalphUp (Dec 16, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> RalphUp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in UK...

China Post Registered Air Mail for $2.00 USD so I guess itmaybe a NEW YEAR Present. Lets hope so!


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 16, 2010)

RalphUp said:
			
		

> OrGoN3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



due i am still waiting for a R4 card that i ordered 12th Nov 2010 and it was ship
XD the funny thing that stuff i ordered later from other chinese site got here already the only difference they use honkong post and shoptemp for some retarded reason change to china post  with is SLOWER THAT HONKONG POST  that why i learned my lesson never order if the site uses china post NEVER


----------



## bobbytheD (Dec 16, 2010)

ordered a couple of plain R4DS cards on 11/28, they were shipped 12/02 according to china post tracking, and are en route to USA according to USPS tracking -- maybe by the new year?

i am really glad i got my order in when i did. now all i can do is hope they arrive safely.


----------



## frodonl (Dec 16, 2010)

It seems a little mishap happened with someone's order from (probably) November 28th, with order# 22042 - it was accidentally shipped to me (order #22043).

If the person who placed this order contacts me (and can tell me what was ordered!), I am willing to send this on.

Just sent me a PM!

EDIT: of course, if Costello can bring me into contact with some one of the remaining shoptemp staff, that might work too.


----------



## spumoni (Dec 17, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> due i am still waiting for a R4 card that i ordered 12th Nov 2010 and it was ship
> XD the funny thing that stuff i ordered later from other chinese site got here already the only difference they use honkong post and shoptemp for some retarded reason change to china post  with is SLOWER THAT HONKONG POST  that why i learned my lesson never order if the site uses china post NEVER



I don't know.. I've seen people who ordered from shoptemp in my area with china post get their stuff already, and they ordered a month after I did. I should have ordered after they switched.


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 17, 2010)

So, is there any chance that my order will be shipped?  I ordered after the shutdown, which was assisted by Costello turning my coupon into store credit.

If not, I'd like to find some way to get something out of it...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> So, is there any chance that my order will be shipped?  I ordered after the shutdown, which was assisted by Costello turning my coupon into store credit.
> 
> If not, I'd like to find some way to get something out of it...


Contact ShopTemp and see if your order is allowed to be shipped.


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 17, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just did so.  I have a feeling that they're not going to ship it, given the size of the order.  Did you get a refund?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not yet. Takes a couple days they said.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 17, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Just did so.  I have a feeling that they're not going to ship it, given the size of the order.  Did you get a refund?


If yours does get refunded, don't trust the answer until you check...apparently I got charged again instead of being refunded...and it hasn't been sorted out yet either.


----------



## exangel (Dec 17, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> And I'm not based in HK, so there...
> 
> One more thing, to those who say HK postal sucks that's not true. My friend ordered a few psbreak dongles from dealextreme which dispatches via HK registered airmail. It CAME within 3 weeks+ and that was even after 1 week he placed an order after mine. And I did get updated from paypal that the seller was contacted. Whatever shoptemp problems has is NOT my problem.
> 
> Lastly, I don't give a damn how shitty you claim PP is. To me, it is an alternative channel of hope to get my money back.



Well good thing you have all that anger sorted.  I am sorry I went on and on about how shitty PayPal is in response to you specifically.  I had just been reading a lot about it and was angry at PayPal for this specific shop's account closure.

But you do have your profile on GBAtemp as saying you're in Hong Kong.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 17, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- I just wish PayPal or something would give us a definitive answer. Yes, I know flashcards are illegal, but tons of sites use it, and PayPal hasn't shut them down. It just seems weird to me.

- I hate it when people don't have their real country, and then when you make a remark about it, they correct you. Like what the hell were we supposed to think?!


----------



## toshiba1 (Dec 17, 2010)

My shipping update shows:

Status: Foreign International Dispatch
Your item left SHENZHEN, CHINA PEOPLES REP on November 18, 2010
Foreign International Dispatch, November 18, 2010, 11:04 am, SHENZHEN, CHINA PEOPLES REP
Foreign Acceptance, November 17, 2010, 4:35 am, PORTEE

Today is Dec 17th.

What should my expectations be?


----------



## LxLxBoy (Dec 17, 2010)

*waves a sorry goodbye*


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 18, 2010)

Bleh... My order hasn't come yet (Have until monday). And once shoptemp does go back up I wont be using it, since I'm stateside the shipping is horrible! And I know... its the holidays so I guess its excusable , and not a fault of Shoptemp itself, but I think I'm going to stick with Real Hot Stuff from now on. But I gotta give it to them that they have excellent prices! Hopefully It'll come in the next few days...


----------



## takion (Dec 18, 2010)

i ordered a supercard ds 2 from shoptemp on 11/20 before the whole nazi shutdown movment. i havn't received my scds2 yet. 
i filed a duispute with paypal on 12/ 13 saying to show me a tracking number  since i was doubting that my item was even sent out.

shoptemp replied with a chinapost tracking number
today i found a china post tracking page and i entered the tracking number into it.

the tracking number said that my supercard ds 2 was sent out on 11/23. it arrived at the "transit office of exchange" in shenzhen  on 11/25 and according to the tracking number it has been sitting at that place since 11/25.


paypal has yet to decide what to do about this. i think they should send a special ops team in there with some silencers and smoke screen bombs and set this right! show that stupid "transit office of exchange" whats up! all of our flashcarts are stuck in in shenzhen


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, brilliant.

Free shipping's back but one of the items I wanted is now out of stock.


----------



## toshiba1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Takion: plug in your tracking number at:

http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm

Tell us what your tracking status is...


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 18, 2010)

Here was my response:

"At this time we have no ETA for when these items will be shipped out. I was told by my manager that we were accepting store credit up until the end of the month, but so far it seems many such orders have been delayed."

Not entirely sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 19, 2010)

takion said:
			
		

> i ordered a supercard ds 2 from shoptemp on 11/20 before the whole nazi shutdown movment. i havn't received my scds2 yet.
> i filed a duispute with paypal on 12/ 13 saying to show me a tracking number  since i was doubting that my item was even sent out.
> 
> shoptemp replied with a chinapost tracking number
> ...



My item was shipped out on the 16th of last month according to the lameass china post but I have yet to see my goods. 

Anyway, PP will give me a definite answer by the beginning of next year.. let's see if I can get my money back if by the item it's still not arrived. After all, I'm sure shoptemp has plenty of frozen funds which can be grounds for a refund..


----------



## lordgoober (Dec 19, 2010)

My card also seems to be sitting in the "transit office of exchange" and has been there since 11/25 as well.  What the heck is going on here?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 19, 2010)

Item is awaiting fulfillment (since the 11th).  Item is out of stock so I can't reorder.

wut do?


----------



## bobbytheD (Dec 19, 2010)

my R4DS is at the "transit office of exchange" as well


----------



## takion (Dec 19, 2010)

well at least my flashcart isn't lonely at the "transit office of exchange"

but yeah, i agree with bloodlust... i would think paypal would see all of these orderes are from the same place and force shoptemp into refund town oblivion..... meanwhile i have already ordered a scds2 from realhotstuff that should be here next week............. hopfully.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am expecting my DS2 to be here this week, by Exangel's experience. I don't want to have to wait til' January to start playing. I'll post when it gets here.


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 20, 2010)

Wah! I didn't get my EZ Flash IV in time for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... Should've shipped it to my place... Anyone that's ordered get their package?


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 22, 2010)

takion said:
			
		

> well at least my flashcart isn't lonely at the "transit office of exchange"
> 
> but yeah, i agree with bloodlust... i would think paypal would see all of these orderes are from the same place and force shoptemp into refund town oblivion..... meanwhile i have already ordered a scds2 from realhotstuff that should be here next week............. hopfully.



It will boost PP's rep if they can make use of shoptemp's account to issue refunds. After that they can unfreeze it and return the empty account to them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, by the time PP gives me answer it will be 7 weeks since the postal service last shipped it (On Nov 16th) to be fair to ST, I did not even take into account the day I ordered it from them.


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 22, 2010)

*PP* is ...evil !
*6a*y*6**a*L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : sorry I was looking for the right place for my post n°666


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> *PP* is ...evil !
> *6a*y*6**a*L
> 
> 
> ...


Um what? O_O


----------



## Etalon (Dec 22, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Um what? O_O


----------



## THeLL (Dec 22, 2010)

I still haven't heard anything about my 970,00 USD dollars of cash that I have left of Shoptemp. How can I redeem this cash? Other payment providers are also possible by me. When will there be a solution to this problem? This sucks...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 22, 2010)

THeLL said:
			
		

> I still haven't heard anything about my 970,00 USD dollars of cash that I have left of Shoptemp. How can I redeem this cash? Other payment providers are also possible by me. When will there be a solution to this problem? This sucks...


$970.00? o.0

Who knows what will happen with PayPal... I made the mistake of ordering with my Store Credit, and now I just lost that cash and I don't get the order either... sigh...


----------



## Skiller23 (Dec 22, 2010)

me too :s

i opened a ticket and this is the reply i got:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you for contacting us. At this time we have no ETA for when these items will be shipped out. I was told by my manager that we were accepting store credit up until the end of the month, but so far it seems many such orders have been delayed.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 22, 2010)

is still waiting for my items DAM YOU CHINA POST


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 22, 2010)

Can we use our store credit on Shoptemp v2 or what?  Or can we still use it?!?


----------



## Rankio (Dec 23, 2010)

So we're SOL if we have any defective flash carts?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't even bother trying to contact ShopTemp at all right now. Not until they start working again. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

Posting again:

I just got my Store Credit back, so now I'm up to 62.89 CAD.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 23, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Posting again:
> 
> I just got my Store Credit back, so now I'm up to 62.89 CAD.



So... no store credit purchases until v2?  At All?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 23, 2010)

Waiting two months of my card...yet not delivered....contacting shoptemp and the answered me that i get a refund....but refund isn't playing games afaik   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent a PM to Costello to help me getting the Card(SCDSTWO)...no reply until now!

Very disappointed , i'm a fan of the community since i can walk!!! and thats the end purchasing a card and never see it in my DS, a refund wouldn't help except i could buy another SCDSTWO at shoptemp again.

very sad i am.....


----------



## takion (Dec 23, 2010)

My scdstwo i ordered from realhotstuff arrived like three days ago... it got here fast.. i was outta town so i couldn't shout it from the rooftops till now. 

My scdstwo i ordered from shoptemp im assuming is still in good  Ol' Shenzhen.

I like realhotstuff a lot! I'm not to happy with shoptemp withholding refunds and trying to give out store credit.....thts some sneaky low SH*T. shoptemp thinks cause they are accross the world they blunder up our orderes and keep all our money. i know its only 40$ a person but that adds up to a lot more and shoptemp site is still up! they should close there site down and qwit faking that they are up and able to sell flash carts. 

stupid foreign stores and paypal CRAP! i don't care about the 40$ i just don't like gettin ripped off by people half way across the planet. 
store credit from shoptemp V2 is gonna be worthless cause its illeagal for them to sell flash carts anymore. when shoptempV2 hits the net all your gonna be able to use your store credit on is some crappy womens jewlery and/or  a "classical" plaid scarf.  i don't need to order stupid garbage crap from china when i can get the same stupid crap garbage here in america.

this is a colossal jack move people. some say rest in peace shoptemp. I say, "shoptemp, you rest in piss!"

lol? but srsly shoptemp give us back our 40$'s


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 23, 2010)

they shuld give back my money too mt R4 still at Ol' Shenzhen. dam garbage chinapost crap


----------



## tyreless (Dec 23, 2010)

FWIW, I ordered 3 original R4's on 16 November and got them on 1 December, and I then ordered an R4i Gold on 2 December and it arrived today (24 December) - just in time for Christmas.

Cheers,

Geoff aka tyreless


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 23, 2010)

tyreless said:
			
		

> FWIW, I ordered 3 original R4's on 16 November and got them on 1 December, and I then ordered an R4i Gold on 2 December and it arrived today (24 December) - just in time for Christmas.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Geoff aka tyreless



+lucky you


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 24, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> they shuld give back my money too mt R4 still at Ol' Shenzhen. dam garbage chinapost crap



You should bring it up with paypal and try to get your money back from them. Shoptemp won't be able to refund you since their PP account is frozen. My order is supposed to be shipped since the 16th November and I am hella more frustrated than you are.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 24, 2010)

takion said:
			
		

> My scdstwo i ordered from realhotstuff arrived like three days ago... it got here fast.. i was outta town so i couldn't shout it from the rooftops till now.
> 
> My scdstwo i ordered from shoptemp im assuming is still in good  Ol' Shenzhen.
> 
> ...



Your order was from the US realhotstuff site?


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 24, 2010)

takion said:
			
		

> My scdstwo i ordered from realhotstuff arrived like three days ago... it got here fast.. i was outta town so i couldn't shout it from the rooftops till now.
> 
> My scdstwo i ordered from shoptemp im assuming is still in good  Ol' Shenzhen.
> 
> ...



But you can still use it to get a big ol' 16GB MicroSD.


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But you can still use it to get a big ol' 16GB MicroSD.


Only if they actually ship.  I didn't order anything flashcart-related, and my order has been sitting in the "Awaiting Fulfillment" state since December 9th.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 24, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, ordered on the 11th.

I don't actually care about this item much, I just heard shoptemp support won't cancel orders so I'm waiting to see what happens.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 25, 2010)

Just wanna share something about china post. I ordered an item from lightake. It shipped on the 19th and it has already arrived at the delivery base pending delivery. And yes, lightake dispatched via china post too. If theirs can arrive in less than a week, then what happened to my order??  (Item tracked from 17track.com)

So I really doubt that shoptemp really did sent me the item after all. If PP does not refund me my money from shoptemp, I am gonna quote this as an example.

Well done, shoptemp...


----------



## danrman (Dec 25, 2010)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Just wanna share something about china post. I ordered an item from lightake. It shipped on the 19th and it has already arrived at the delivery base pending delivery. And yes, lightake dispatched via china post too. If theirs can arrive in less than a week, then what happened to my order??  (Item tracked from 17track.com)
> 
> So I really doubt that shoptemp really did sent me the item after all. If PP does not refund me my money from shoptemp, I am gonna quote this as an example.
> 
> Well done, shoptemp...



i ordered a dstwo on november 24th , been 30 days , still havent gotten it. but the thing is , a have no tracking number, though it says shipped.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 25, 2010)

danrman said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) The maximum is 8 weeks, not 30 days. There are people in deeper than you.
2) You don't get a tracking number with the free shipping.
3) When it says shipped, it means that they've sent it to the China Post depot, after that it's out of their hands.

And I love how you registered just to complain about this.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 25, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> danrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Know what's even funnier though?  I've ordered A LOT of stuff from places that originated in China.  Always used free shipping.  Know what the latest it's taken something?  2 weeks.  Shoptemp uses/used shit mail service, and because of that, they get a lot of disgruntled people about absurd shipping times.  It doesn't take 8 weeks to get something around the world on free shipping.


----------



## spumoni (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone still waiting for HK post? It's been the full 8 weeks for me (shipped Oct 29) and still nothing. Am I allowed to complain yet?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 25, 2010)

me too...since october the 25th....sh**


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 25, 2010)

spumoni said:
			
		

> Anyone still waiting for HK post? It's been the full 8 weeks for me (shipped Oct 29) and still nothing. Am I allowed to complain yet?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Freezer6 @ Dec 25 2010, 05:06 PM) me too...since october the 25th....sh**



You guys wanna fulfill shoptemp's shitty 8 weeks policy? Don't forget :

1) Their PP account has already been frozen, so unless you wanna opt for store credit and wait till the cows come home for them to send you your next order when their v2 if "finally" up, please do so and stop complaining here
2) PP makes you wait up to 30 days before they decide on whether you can succeed in your dispute. So on the 6th week you can already start a claim from them and hope for the best


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 25, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW... READ MY POST.

It was in the context of Shoptemp V2.


----------



## danrman (Dec 25, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> danrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i registered for help.its just that i have never dealt with shop temp or china post before.


----------



## danrman (Dec 26, 2010)

danrman said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have on the other-hand dealt with sites like deal-extreme which takes less than 2 weeks on average coming out of the same country.


----------



## canli (Dec 26, 2010)

danrman, everyone do like they want, so stop looking mini details. 

So, 
end of october, I ordered two cards and it came her ein europe 3 weeks later. 
25 november, shoptemp said they shipped my second order and it didn't come here. It's been one month  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually, when I make orders things from Hong kong (ebay..), it takes 2 (max 3 weeks). 
I'm beginning to fear that my last order will never come.


----------



## titen96 (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been expecting an order too and its just a pack of styluses


----------



## SargeSmash (Dec 27, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> SargeSmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies, didn't notice the bolded part of the quote.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 27, 2010)

Ordered a E3 dongle from lightake. Shipped on the 19th & arrived on the 24th. Just received it today  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No matter. I will update on whether I managed to claim back my money from PP by next week.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 27, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> danrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only shoptemp has the gall to set a waiting time of 8 weeks. I assume it's sent by snail mail and not airmail...


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 29, 2010)

I sent a ticket request to shoptemp a few days ago but have heard nothing.
How long normally does it take for them to reply considering its xmas?
I bought 3 supercard ds2 and 1 is faulty.

Shane


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 29, 2010)

Its a damn shame that Shoptemp went down the crapper. Before they got smacked by Paypal, were they any more/less reliable? ... Damn I gotta get some sleep. -_-


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 29, 2010)

shanefromoz said:
			
		

> I sent a ticket request to shoptemp a few days ago but have heard nothing.
> How long normally does it take for them to reply considering its xmas?
> I bought 3 supercard ds2 and 1 is faulty.
> 
> ...



Very reliable. I ordered an Acekard 2i + 2gb back in April when they first opened, received in 10 days. Ordered an R4 back in November 7th, 15 days.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Dec 29, 2010)

It's been 30 days since I ordered (and shipped) my DSTWO. When I check tracking on China Post, it says: Departure from transit office of exchange, Last Location: Bejiing International Airport (sorry if that's spelled wrong) and USPS says it's still preparing shipment, yet it has said that since December 5th. Is it really still in China or are they not updating the tracking info and it's here in the US, in the process of shipping to me?


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 29, 2010)

Wait another week, the Chinese/US shipping departments could have been loaded up with Christmas shipments.  Come January, you should have it.  If not... good luck.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 29, 2010)

Chubbo china post is crap i been waiting my r4 since  November other stuff i ordered got here already weeks ago


----------



## spumoni (Dec 30, 2010)

shanefromoz said:
			
		

> I sent a ticket request to shoptemp a few days ago but have heard nothing.
> How long normally does it take for them to reply considering its xmas?
> I bought 3 supercard ds2 and 1 is faulty.
> 
> Shane



They responded to mine in a day... what's funny is they said I should have put in a ticket sooner since it should have taken 5 weeks.
But here the forum says "no the maximum is 8 weeks you must wait"

Gaah..


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 30, 2010)

Why is anyone even replying to this anymore?  You're not gonna get your stuff.


----------



## Bloodlust (Dec 30, 2010)

PS3 hackers have already announced that no POS dongle is needed for upcoming exploits. I am still waiting for my final confirmation with PP by next week on whether I can claim my money back.

By that time, if I success in my dispute and the item still doesn't come. ST can take their USB devleopment board and shove it up their ass.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Why is anyone even replying to this anymore?  You're not gonna get your stuff.
> 
> You're the "official shoptemp salesman"?
> 
> ...



I really PRAY that PP freezes your account permanently and refunds all disgruntled users their hard earned money! "Good luck" to YOU!


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm, is the 8 weeks from the day it's ordered or from the day it's marked as shipped? Cause if it's the former, then I'm not happy, if it's the latter, then well I'd assume it's here by Monday.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 1, 2011)

@ Bloodlust:

1) No triple posting
2) I don't have a Paypal account
3) I don't think you should take your anger at ST/PP and direct it at other people.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2011)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> PS3 hackers have already announced that no POS dongle is needed for upcoming exploits. I am still waiting for my final confirmation with PP by next week on whether I can claim my money back.
> 
> By that time, if I success in my dispute and the item still doesn't come. ST can take their USB devleopment board and shove it up their ass..


You're jumping the gun.

That team does not endorse piracy, so anything they release (and they said they're not releasing info on how they did it, let alone an actual pre-built program to do it it for like a month) will not have game backup support and you'll have to wait even longer for people to hack it to have support.


----------



## mickyfinny (Jan 2, 2011)

Ive just tried to lodge a ticket with shop temp but it wont accept my order number,is it the one with a 
# and 5 numbers?.By the way i ordered an Acekard on 26th November by China Post Registered Air Mail,and it has been stuck at"arrival at transit office of exchange SHENZHEN"since 2 Dec 2010.I live in UK.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, it is the one with 5 numbers. It should say "Order#XXXXX" Yeah, it sucks having to wait.


----------



## mickyfinny (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanx Chubbo1793,i was copy/pasting order number and u have to type the  5 numbers doh.Cheers


----------



## Bloodlust (Jan 3, 2011)

QUOTE(Fishaman P @ Jan 1 2011 said:


> @ Bloodlust:
> 
> 1) No triple posting
> 2) I don't have a Paypal account
> ...



PS3 games requiring 3.50 firmwares have already been cracked. And it only took 2 days.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 3, 2011)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Fishaman P @ Jan 1 2011 said:
> 
> 
> > @ Bloodlust:
> ...



Ummm... I haven't typed any sarcasm into this thread.  And that statement, nor this one, is not sarcastic.


----------



## retroman51 (Jan 4, 2011)

R.I.P ShopTemp. Luckily I have a AK2i that I got from ST.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2011)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Just what I was thinking.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 4, 2011)

8 weeks and still no DsTWO :/
its still apparently at the transit of exchange at shenzhen =_=

can someone link me a site that sells legit DsTWOs at a reasonable price and delivery speed, thanks...


----------



## Bloodlust (Jan 4, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> 8 weeks and still no DsTWO :/
> its still apparently at the transit of exchange at shenzhen =_=
> 
> can someone link me a site that sells legit DsTWOs at a reasonable price and delivery speed, thanks...



You actually bothered to wait 8 weeks for a package that isn't going to come? lol...

I sought a dispute with PP after 5 weeks and got my money back.


----------



## mickyfinny (Jan 4, 2011)

My order has actually moved fromosting GREAT BRITAIN 2010-12-01 	-to:departure from transit office of exchange SHENZHEN 2011-01-03(ordered 26 NOV)Looks promising:+)


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 4, 2011)

mickyfinny said:
			
		

> My order has actually moved fromosting GREAT BRITAIN 2010-12-01 	-to:departure from transit office of exchange SHENZHEN 2011-01-03(ordered 26 NOV)Looks promising:+)



which tracking site are you using?
this is bs, mines been stuck at transit since 18th november  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The shoptemp support people arent even replying to the ticket anymore, its been 2 days...


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 4, 2011)

It sounded to me like most of the staff was let go.  Not sure what that means for fulfilling outstanding orders.


----------



## mickyfinny (Jan 5, 2011)

Ive no reason to "bullshit"I want my order just like everyone else,also read my previous posts
http://www.emsairmailtracking.com/
For Tracking China Post Registered AirMail,


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 5, 2011)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> It sounded to me like most of the staff was let go.  Not sure what that means for fulfilling outstanding orders.
> that would explain alot :/
> 
> QUOTE(mickyfinny @ Jan 5 2011, 12:07 AM) Ive no reason to "bullshit"I want my order just like everyone else,also read my previous posts
> ...


i was talking about the shoptemp system, not you. Yh, im using the same site >.<

might aswell get a refund through paypal then :S


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 5, 2011)

the card i ordered 2 moths ago is not here


----------



## noobkingdom (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm on my 6th week. Are they really shipping these out?


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn! My EZ Flash IV still hasn't arrived yet, and I ordered on the 22nd of November. You guys think I should wait or try to get my money back and just go to Real Hot Stuff? At least theres a lesson learned: Never order flashcarts from overseas!


----------



## Bloodlust (Jan 7, 2011)

Instead of complaining, go to paypal and file a dispute. I got my money back after that..

Don't let these pricks think they can just close shop and shun away from responsibility.


----------



## Bloodlust (Jan 7, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that you in the picture? I am beginning to feel so sorry for you then...


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 7, 2011)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's not me or A Gay Little Cat Boy, that's Weegee.

NOBODY CARES ABOUT WEEGEE!


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jan 7, 2011)

Mama Luigi said:
			
		

> No, that's not me or A Gay Little Cat Boy, that's Weegee.
> 
> NOBODY CARES ABOUT WEEGEE!


You know what they say. :')


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2011)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Instead of complaining, go to paypal and file a dispute. I got my money back after that..
> 
> Don't let these pricks think they can just close shop and shun away from responsibility.









Seriously, it's getting fucking annoying. You think they wanted to close shop? Uh no. 
If they put their parcels in the post office, it's out of their control.
They're working to get their shop back open.
Seriously, we get it, you hate ShopTemp. Stop fucking posting about how much you hate them. Just because you've had one bad experience with them, doesn't mean they're pricks or crooks or anything else.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jan 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Bloodlust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mickyfinny (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i got a reply back from shoptemp on tuesday and part of what they said:If your order has not arrived by the seven week mark we then generally consider the parcel lost in transit and can offer you a refund(ordered 26 Nov). However we cannot do that until the seven week period has passed and it is confirmed as lost.So  having said that my registered air mail has moved in the past week,so i may just get it soon.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmm. Judging by the comment above, I'll wait a week or two. Honestly I think Shoptemp should've been based in Canada.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Hmm. Judging by the comment above, I'll wait a week or two. Honestly I think Shoptemp should've been based in Canada.



Hey man, we already gave the world Rush, Hockey, Canadian Bacon, amazing beer, Jim Carrey, and Leslie Neilsen. We did our job. And we did it with pride.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Justin Bieber? =P

Anyway, I got the same response on my dstwo, but it still hasn't changed on tracking.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 8, 2011)

Justin Bieber is evil incarnate, and if anything he harms Canada's image. When I heard "him" sing, I thought it was a girl singing. On topic: In a week or so, we should all go back on here and tell our statuses on shipments and stuff. Too bad no Shoptemp sweatshop guy is intervening in the forums.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

Chubbo1793 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We already apologized for him and Celine Dion. Hence why we worked hard to bring you the other great things.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 8, 2011)

finally received a reply on the day before, thought i'd share the replies from the 5th week and the 8th week.



Spoiler






			
				5th week said:
			
		

> Tue, Dec 21 2010 5:56am
> it is now the 21st December, well past the 5 week period, and i still have not received my product. Please look into this.
> 
> Wed, Dec 22 2010 7:09am - Laura Bennett
> As of today it has actually been only 5 weeks exactly, but we appreciate your prompter response. We are advising customers to wait 2 additional weeks, per the bottom section of my previous reply. Many customers are reporting that during this busy holiday shipping season they are receiving their orders in the 6th and 7th week. If your order has not arrived in that time we would be more than happy to offer you a refund.








			
				5th week said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 8, 2011)

Am I allowed to call bullshit on them yet?  Ordered a DSTWO GBAtemp edition couple days before cristmas from 0shippingzone(hong kong), got it within a week and a half.  For free shipping.  There's no reason it should take longer then 3 weeks.  Shipping doesn't take that long :\


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to call bullshit on them yet?  Ordered a DSTWO GBAtemp edition couple days before cristmas, got it within a week and a half.  For free shipping.  There's no reason it should take longer then 3 weeks.



Uh... what?


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's just thinking that since his parcel went through by some off chance, the shipping company is completely un-clogged.


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 11, 2011)

looks like the whole thing about the mail getting un-clogged is true, the support told me that china airmails starting to send out the products now. Guess what?! I got my DSTWO today in the mail!


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 11, 2011)

Those of us that tried to order with store credit after the closing announcement are still up a creek, though.  Latest response from customer support:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am honestly unsure if my manager is still honoring store credit. I find it difficult to imagine that he would be considering our funds are now limited with no chance of expanding in any sense. However I believe it is safe to say that your order will likely not be shipped, considering we no longer have a shipping crew. I can attempt to contact my manager about your credit, but he is no longer responding via the system we previously used so I may not get a reply at all.


----------



## danrman (Jan 12, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> looks like the whole thing about the mail getting un-clogged is true, the support told me that china airmails starting to send out the products now. Guess what?! I got my DSTWO today in the mail!



im so happy i just got my dstwo in the mail just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Jan 13, 2011)

I got tired of having to wait for China Post to send me my DSTWO, so I'm just getting one from Real Hot Stuff. My friend's gonna take the DSTWO from China. I ordered yesterday and it shipped today. I can't wait to get it, since most people say they get their stuff within a week or even a couple of days. =) Will post when it's received. Will also post when the other one gets here...


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 13, 2011)

ok, so it seems everyone getting their things. Great so I'll give it another 3 weeks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 13, 2011)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Those of us that tried to order with store credit after the closing announcement are still up a creek, though.  Latest response from customer support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad I'm lucky enough that I got my store credit back. Phew!


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn!

Ordered DSTWO from Real Hot Stuff Jan. 12. Shipped Jan. 13 and got here on the 15th. RHS is the best. =)


----------



## loco365 (Jan 18, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to call bullshit on them yet?  Ordered a DSTWO GBAtemp edition couple days before cristmas from 0shippingzone(hong kong), got it within a week and a half.  For free shipping.  There's no reason it should take longer then 3 weeks.  Shipping doesn't take that long :\


Whoa. I ordered an AceKard 2i almost 2 and a half weeks ago, and HKPost is telling me it's on it's way to Canada. No info from Canada Post yet.

I would have ordered from ShopTemp, as my original intentions. Sadly, they closed. I hope something good happens, but I doubt that. ;_;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2011)

Chubbo1793 said:
			
		

> Damn!
> 
> Ordered DSTWO from Real Hot Stuff Jan. 12. Shipped Jan. 13 and got here on the 15th. RHS is the best. =)



Don't care. Take it somewhere else as this is discussion for ShopTemp and not RHS.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Jan 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Don't care. Take it somewhere else as this is discussion for ShopTemp and not RHS.


Dude, take a chill pill. (Damn) No need to waste a post telling me that. Anyway, I'm still waiting for ShopTemp's package to be sent. 

I've decided not to ask them for a refund, I'm just gonna wait.


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 19, 2011)

can your shoptemp credit be used towards shoptemp V2?
i got like $3.05 in storecredit at like the end of shoptemp's life
while doing tempmas i found out i had store credit


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 19, 2011)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> can your shoptemp credit be used towards shoptemp V2?
> i got like $3.05 in storecredit at like the end of shoptemp's life
> while doing tempmas i found out i had store credit



Yeah, I've been spamming posts asking that!  I have $8 I wanna spend!


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 19, 2011)

Still haven't received my package yet. but I am hopeful with all the comments saying people have received theirs.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 19, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Still haven't received my package yet. but I am hopeful with all the comments saying people have received theirs.


I don't think they deliver to barren wastelands.  Try moving away from Minnesota.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 19, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 19, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously kid, your posts are unfunny. They're also really retarded. You really do make Dane Cook look like a comedian.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 19, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Son of Science IRL:



Since, you know, hes from the Tri-State area.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys, stop trolling, and stay on topic

Shoptemp is a great site by the way.  I just ordered a Super Card DS two, hoping to get it in a couple hours.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 21, 2011)

YES! I just received my EZ-Flash IV today.


----------



## lordgoober (Jan 26, 2011)

Well,  my card is still stuck in the transit office (or it's left but the status has NEVER been updated and it's gone).  It's been there since 11/25.  As it was I ordered another one from 0shippingzone about 2 weeks ago and it got to me today so if the one I originally ordered from ShopTemp finally shows up it will be a bonus.


----------



## mickyfinny (Feb 3, 2011)

Ive just sent an email to shoptemp asking for a refund  cos its been 9 weeks since i made my order,and no one else seems to be getting anywhere with theres on here.I will keep you informed if theres any new developments .


----------



## toshiba1 (Feb 3, 2011)

How do I get a refund? Ordered on Nov 11. Still not received the package. It's been 2 months, 3 weeks. Opened a support ticket w Shoptemp. They responded "wait for an additional and undefined period of time, as most orders will likely still arrive". Well here's the full reply from Shoptemp.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We apologize for the delay and any additional inconvenience caused, but my manager has informed me that after multiple valid customer complaints and waiting periods beyond what we consider acceptable he has contacted China Post for the cause. Unfortunately it seems that due to the enormous volume of mail that is dispatched from Hong Kong over the holiday period, we have only recently been informed by China Post that there is a large backlog of packages from ShopTemp that have yet to leave or are just now leaving their warehouse in Hong kong.
> 
> Because of this we will need to ask you to wait for an additional and undefined period of time, as most orders will likely still arrive. This is totally beyond our control as we had no idea that the shipping company was not properly shipping out orders. Since the items are already in the shipping system We can do nothing until your order arrives or until a substantial amount of time passes and your order has still not arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## eXcelon (Feb 3, 2011)

i thought mine was never going to come in too, i ordered it on November 30 and it just came in today and i live in hawaii. i think your guys items will come in too, but you just have to wait.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just received my DSTWO card from ShopTemp, but it is ALL WET. The boxing and manual were completely soaked and the card, along with the microSD reader, is wet. I have yet to test them, but I'm going to wait for them to dry. Will update when tested.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered on Nov. 26 and according to USPS it still have not arrived in USA yet... I definitely losing hope


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Feb 5, 2011)

The DSTWO that I received from ShopTemp did not work at all. I tried installing the firmware and everything else. The card doesn't read, so I'm going to request a refund.

EDIT: It's working now. Nevermind. =) It had no firmware on it and I did what SC says on their website to install it to the card. Apparently, it worked after I took the microSD card out. Nothing's wrong with it, surprisingly since everything was soaked. I'm just happy I can give this to my friend. He paid for it anyway. =P


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chubbo1793 said:
			
		

> I just received my DSTWO card from ShopTemp, but it is ALL WET. The boxing and manual were completely soaked and the card, along with the microSD reader, is wet. I have yet to test them, but I'm going to wait for them to dry. Will update when tested.








That's certainly new...still, good that it's working. You may want to check it out thoroughly (not so thoroughly that you risk damaging it if you're giving it to a friend) just in case there's a chance it could break later.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 6, 2011)

shopthief more like it my r4 never got here


----------



## SargeSmash (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine never got shipped yet.  And while I've had someone helpful on the support end, apparently the manager is unable to be contacted (or is ignoring messages).

Figure I'm pretty much screwed out of my store credit at this point.  Which pretty much puts me back where I was at with all the Tempmas stuff at the beginning, anyway.  Blargh.


----------



## Chubbo1793 (Feb 7, 2011)

@SargeSmash

That's odd. The "Admin Admin" posted back on my ticket about receiving my package soaked. Hopefully, he'll contact you as well. I am waiting for him to respond. 

Here's the messages:

Sat, Feb 5 2011 11:49pm 
I just received my DSTWO in the mail on Feb. 5. As it turns out, the packaging along with everything enclosed was soaked. I decided to let it dry after I took it out of the wet box. I tried using it and nothing seemed to work. I have another one, which works perfectly, but the one received from you guys is completely inoperable. I want a refund for this poor handling of my product. 

Sat, Feb 5 2011 11:56pm 
I'm sorry, I just got it to work. Sorry to mislead you with the previous message. 

Sun, Feb 6 2011 10:51pm - Admin Admin 
You were being misleading in your previous reply? So the item was not soaked and inoperable? 

Mon, Feb 7 2011 3:49am 
It was soaked, but it was operable. The boxing and manual were ruined and rendered completely useless, but luckily the cart and microSD card reader still worked. They did have some wetness at first, but I allowed them to dry before testing. I still have the packaging, if you'd like to see it.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 8, 2011)

tick tock tick tock. you time is running out China...

My message I recieved goes"
Thank you for keeping us updated. I can only hope that the order is still on its way, but we will know for sure if has not arrived by the 18th at the very latest. If not arrived by then we will assume it was lost in transit and refund your payment as promised. Please continue to keep us updated, we appreciate all of your efforts thus far.


----------



## xerxes16439 (Feb 9, 2011)

I made my order on November 26 for a 42.95 Super Card Two with tracking and I have not received anything and the tracking is vague and unhelpful at best. I have contacted customer services as a last attempt to get some assistance which is doubtful since Shoptemp is closed. I'm kind of disappointed but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

xerxes16439 said:
			
		

> I made my order on November 26 for a 42.95 Super Card Two with tracking and I have not received anything and the tracking is vague and unhelpful at best. I have contacted customer services as a last attempt to get some assistance which is doubtful since Shoptemp is closed. I'm kind of disappointed but any help would be appreciated.




Wait until ShopTemp opens again. If you contacted them, it will be a while before they reply. I contacted them before they completely shut down, and even then, I still had to wait a week or two for a reply.


----------



## xerxes16439 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply, I will wait until the end of this month and then I'll go beserk and ask paypal for a refund, as is I feel like I have waited a reasonable amount of time and any more than this would truly be a waste of my time and the money I spent. Let's cross our fingers something is resolved  by the end of this month.


----------



## dominici (Feb 11, 2011)

It's too late to ask Paypal for a refund? Don't you have to make a claim within 45 days?


----------



## toshiba1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Reiterating, I never received my 2 carts from shoptemp (ordered on Nov 11 2010). So I ordered same carts from realhotstuff.com. Took only 5 days to arrive (I'm in Virginia USA). Now that's service. Way to go realhotstuff. Highly recommend.


----------



## dominici (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to order new carts from somewhere else. I think I'll have to resign myself to the fact that I'll never get those carts I ordered and I'll be out of pocket by $50, since Paypal won't let me lodge a claim and Shoptemp will not refund the money, even though by all rights they should, if they had a shred of decency.


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 21, 2011)

sigh now I have to wait on my refund so I can order from somewhere else


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2011)

dominici said:
			
		

> Shoptemp will not refund the money, even though by all rights they should, if they had a shred of decency.


They would *if they could.*


----------



## mickyfinny (Feb 26, 2011)

I am unable to send shoptemp another ticket cos there  system wont accept it,in order  to ask for a refund cos its been 3 months today since i placed an order.They said from there last e-mail"Refunds are finally being allowed to us again, but they are extremely delayed and Paypal seems reluctant"So now its not looking good at all


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

dear, oh dear. 

"My manager was about to issue the pending refunds when I was notified by two customers over the course of two days that their parcels had arrived on the 25th and 26th (which was over 7 weeks past the deadline we expected). I asked my manager to wait until the end of February to issue the other refunds so that I could make sure no other customers experienced the same thing.

Since you have obviously not received your I will re-contact my manager today to issue the refunds, if the process has not begun already. With any luck he began the process at the end of February as requested, but if not this will act as a reminder.

We hope this response has sufficiently answered your questions. If not, please do not send another email. Instead, reply to this email or login to your account for a complete archive of all your support requests and responses."


----------



## mickyfinny (Mar 12, 2011)

As of today i still have not recieved the Acekard i ordered on the 26 November,so i think its safe to say i am not going to recieve it.I very much appreciate your efforts in trying to secure the release of a refund to me,and so i will keep my fingers crossed that i hear from you soon.Thankyou


----------



## xerxes16439 (Mar 17, 2011)

guys its been about four months since i ordered my supercard should i keep waiting or get a refund?


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 17, 2011)

xerxes16439 said:
			
		

> guys its been about four months since i ordered my supercard should i keep waiting or get a refund?


Kinda late for that. I don't think you can do either at this point


----------



## spunkyfrog2 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also placed an order back in late November and have been dealing with the same hassles. I tried going through their support page and on February 24th received a message stating,
_


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		


			"As promised we can now issue your refund. My manager will contact Paypal to issue your refund. From there Paypal usually takes a period of 3 - 5 days to issue the refund. However keep in mind that that is 4 - 5 days after my manager issues the request, which could be a week from now or two, etc. Paypal can be difficult at times also. Under the best circumstances they take less than a week, but I have seem them take up to two before,"
		
Click to expand...

_but still no refund. =[


----------

